# Pakistan vs West Indies - March 23rd, 2011 - Cricket World Cup 2011



## American Pakistani

A crucial must win Match for Pakistan to reach Semis against the opponent that seems easy, in Mirpur, Bandladesh.

Inshallah our National team will give a good news to the Nation on 71'st "Pakistan Day" which will be celebrated on 23rd March 2011.

Pray for sucess of our Team Green


----------



## Hyde

Allah karary ke hum jeet jayen... Aameen

But we must not take them lightly. West Indies has won 2 World Cup and only Australia is ahead of them in winning this title. West Indies is not a very weak team.. they are weaker than most of the nations but can be proven very dangerous on any given day. They are also very unpredictable like Pakistan and unfortunately Pakistani team has a problem of not performing too well against those teams where Pakistan is considered favorite. They just like to be unpredictable

All said and done, I think Pakistan has a fair chance of qualifying for Semi Finals and hopefully we will be able to build good winning streak in the later/knockout part of the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

They have a new tall spinner who may cause trouble for you.


----------



## SpArK

The weather prediction for Mirpur is that there will be a *Gayle* storm and a Hazardous *Pollard* afterwards which can cause serious weather fluctuations and can contribute to a very warm upcoming summer in western South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

SpArK said:


> The weather prediction for Mirpur is that there will be a *Gayle* storm and a Hazardous *Pollard* afterwards which can cause serious weather fluctuations and can contribute to a very warm upcoming summer in western South Asia.


 
bwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahaha

is post ko main ne pallu main bandh liya hai, when there is a result on wednesday, i will bring this post back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

then we will see how good were the '*weather*' predictions of hail and blizzard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Afridi should make high score in one match at least. And some big shots.


----------



## American Pakistani

Zaki said:


> Allah karary ke hum jeet jayen... Aameen
> 
> But we must not take them lightly. West Indies has won 2 World Cup and only Australia is ahead of them in winning this title. West Indies is not a very weak team.. they are weaker than most of the nations but can be proven very dangerous on any given day. They are also very unpredictable like Pakistan and unfortunately Pakistani team has a problem of not performing too well against those teams where Pakistan is considered favorite. They just like to be unpredictable
> 
> 
> 
> All said and done, I think Pakistan has a fair chance of qualifying for Semi Finals and hopefully we will be able to build good winning streak in the later/knockout part of the tournament.


 
agar hum jeet gaye Inshallah, tou Pakistan Day ki celebrations ka maza dogna hojaega.

BTW we ve defeated Aussies WestIndies seems nothing, hopefull Pakistan will win the cup after 19 years. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> The weather prediction for Mirpur is that there will be a *Gayle* storm and a Hazardous *Pollard* afterwards which can cause serious weather fluctuations and can contribute to a very warm upcoming summer in western South Asia.


 
Weather keep changing after a little while... they will n go like a weather...


----------



## American Pakistani

SpArK said:


> The weather prediction for Mirpur is that there will be a *Gayle* storm and a Hazardous *Pollard* afterwards which can cause serious weather fluctuations and can contribute to a very warm upcoming summer in western South Asia.


 
hahahahah  that was very funny, but plz pray for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Skies said:


> Afridi should make high score in one match at least. And some big shots.


 
Yup expecting a century from him in this match. Well his bowling is going fine & thats very good.


----------



## Mutee

I think it will be tough for Pakistan but I support my country and west indies can be dangerous they have the potential to beat anyone in the world cup


----------



## Skies

There is a little chance of sudden rain in Dhaka.


----------



## Hyde

Skies said:


> There is a little chance of sudden rain in Dhaka.


 
Pakistan has topped the group A. That means if rain washes the Quarter Final... Pakistan will advance to Semi Finals without playing against West Indies.

If Semi Final is washed out... Pakistan will advance to Final without playing against India or Australia


----------



## usman7881

Pakistan will win easily but India i don't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

usman7881 said:


> Pakistan will win easily but India i don't think so


 
I don't think Pakistan will win easily but yes there is a high hope....

Pakistani team mostly disappoints us when its highly anticipated to be the favorites...


----------



## usman7881

dhoni key dunai na ho jay


----------



## Skies

We are enjoying nice spring wind in BD which will continue around one month. 

Is there enjoyable wind in Pakistan in Spring too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Skies said:


> We are enjoying nice spring wind in BD which will continue around one month.
> 
> Is there enjoyable wind in Pakistan in Spring too?


 
Pakistan has all kind of weathers. We have snow-covered mountains, second highest mountain on earth... and you are talking about wind 

Yes there are many place to enjoy the wind in Pakistan 

back on topic please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Zaki said:


> Pakistan has topped the group A. That means *if rain washes the Quarter Final*... Pakistan will advance to Semi Finals without playing against West Indies.
> 
> *If Semi Final is washed out*... Pakistan will advance to Final without playing against India or Australia


 
Then let's pray for the rain,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Zaki said:


> Pakistan has all kind of weathers. We have snow-covered mountains, second highest mountain on earth... and you are talking about wind
> 
> Yes there are many place to enjoy the wind in Pakistan
> 
> back on topic please


 
I was asking about nice southern wind of Spring only. Ok backing to the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

skies, the nicest place to enjoy the wind in pak are the beaches in karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Secret Service

A kangaroo is no match for a *cheetah *...
A black storm is no match for *Tsunami* ...


----------



## akash57

A bit political, but nonetheless a good article.. 

-----------------------------------------------

*Hoping to Celebrate Pakistan Day in Bangladesh*

On March 23, 2011 , the 71st Pakistan Day will be celebrated all across Pakistan. And hopefully it will also be marked gloriously in Bangladesh where the Pakistan cricket team will play in the Cricket World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies. If Pakistan wins &#8211; and one dearly hopes it does &#8211; Pakistan will then meet either India or Australia in the semi-final at Mohali in Chandigarh, India. No matter which, what an exciting game that will be! 

With the dream of an India-Pakistan Final no longer possible (although either one of them could make it to the Final) the only possibility of the two meeting in this World Cup is now in the Chandigarh Semi-Finals. The one team that must be rooting most strongly against that game ever being played must be Australia. And not just because that would require Australia to lose its Quarter-Final. Much more so because they would want to take on Pakistan again and avenge the defeat Pakistan handed them in their last group game.

But all of that comes much later. First, Pakistan has to win the Pakistan Day Quarter-Final in Mirpur, Bangladesh, on March 23. At the top of its group, erratic as ever, but in generally good form, Pakistan will enter the game as the clear favorites against the West Indies which finished fourth in its group. West Indies, too, can be erratic but brilliant and has two Cricket World Cups under its belt. But that was a long time ago; as was Pakistan&#8217;s. In some ways, this is the Quarter-Final that Pakistan would have wished for. And so must the West Indies.

But beyond cricket, the symbolism of playing this crucial game in Bangladesh on Pakistan Day is obvious. One hopes that it will be a positive symbolism: not a symbolism of a strained past, but of a reconciled future. Although we, in what is now called Pakistan, remember March 23, 1940 as &#8216;Pakistan Day&#8217;, it was as much (if not more) a day defined by what is now Bangladesh and by Bengalis and very much a part of our shared history. That history has been shared, but often blotted. There is a sense today, in both countries, that our shared future has to be defined by mutual respect and good will. From Pakistan it requires true reconciliation, true introspection, and an honest hand of friendship.

The symbolism of this match on this date could be a demonstration of just that. Bangladeshi cricket fans showed great affection for the Pakistan team when it practiced there recently and having been ousted from the Quarter-Finals themselves (partly) because of a defeat at the hands of the West Indies, one expects &#8211; and hopes &#8211; that the Bangladesh crowd will be rooting for Pakistan. This may be the closest that Pakistan will get to a friendly crowd for the rest of the tournament. In fact, rumor is that Bangladesh may be declaring a local holiday for the game (as it has in previous week-day matches in this World Cup).

One hopes very much that all of this will be a good omen for the Pakistan cricket team. But even more so for Pakistan-Bangladesh relations.

Hoping to Celebrate Pakistan Day in Bangladesh : ALL THINGS PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

March is little bit odd month for PK here. But PK is always favorite in BD when it plays with other teams except BD.


----------



## F-16_Falcon

Pakistan will get easy win against west indies.


----------



## Karachiite

Lets not get too over confident now. West Indies has a good bowling attack that can crush our batsmen. Pakistani batsmen have a history of making normal bowlers look like legends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

*I hope Pakistan will take the match very seriously* , its cricket you can lose if you don't play well even against a bit weaker team (example: Pakistan was in trouble while playing Canada , a very weak team).


----------



## Mutee

F-16_Falcon said:


> Pakistan will get easy win against west indies.


 
Sir I want that to happen to very badly but it's not going to be as easy as you say let's not be over confident west indies is a dangerous side


----------



## W.11

my team in this match would be

hafeez
akmal
asad shafiq
yunous
misbah
razzaq
afridi
gul
ajmal
rehan
shoaib akhter


----------



## American Pakistani

KarachiPunk said:


> my team in this match would be
> 
> hafeez
> akmal
> asad shafiq
> yunous
> misbah
> razzaq
> afridi
> gul
> ajmal
> rehan
> shoaib akhter


 
Bhai sahab konsay akmal ko kha gai aap?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

American Pakistani said:


> Bhai sahab konsay akmal ko kha gai aap?



umer bhai ko


----------



## American Pakistani

My List would be

Hafeez
K.Akmal
Asad Shafiq
Younis Khan
Afridi
U.Akmal
Misbah ul Haq
Razzaq
U.Gul
A Rahman
Ajmal


----------



## W.11

American Pakistani said:


> My List would be
> 
> Hafeez
> K.Akmal
> Asad Shafiq
> Younis Khan
> Afridi
> U.Akmal
> Misbah ul Haq
> Razzaq
> U.Gul
> A Rahman
> Ajmal


 
i had a long long discussion with my room mate

look dude, you r playing afridi on such a wierd position, second, u r not playing shoaib, you are just playing one proper pacer , and razzaq is not any good in pace on asian wickets, 

look dude, i would more like replace rehman if i dont have choice to drop akmal, than dropping shoaib who is our crucial wicket taker :S

but afridi will most likely change riaz for shoaib and rehman for ajmal than doing any other change... or just change shoaib for riaz, but pakistan must play an extra bowler like imran khan said..

dropping one batsman which should not be razzaq should happen...


----------



## Vinod2070

If there is a Chris Gayle hailstorm on that day, all calculations will go for a toss.

Too much will depend on whether that guy can last 15-20 overs. If he does, the match will be decided in those overs.


----------



## VelocuR

my suggestion: please dont' talk too much or high hope otherwise West Indian will show full surprises. Last time, we mentioned same thing how easily scores against NZ in semifinal world cup 1999. Next match, Pakistan will play poorly after quarterfinal. 

Please keep pray everyday and silent. Don't get too excited!


----------



## Pak_Sher

Guys no match is easy. The team has to play hard and overcome gaps. Inshallah we will win. Please pray.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

I don't know why,but i get a feeling that West Indies will win this game.

However...Best of luck to both teams!


----------



## forcetrip

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I don't know why,but i get a feeling that West Indies will win this game.
> 
> However...Best of luck to both teams!


 
I am sure that feeling comes to you before every game we are supposed to play .. but either case thank you for your wishes to both teams.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Pakistan bats first, Pakistan wins 100%

Pakistan bats second, the chances are 50 50.


----------



## EagleEyes

Punjabbi Munda said:


> I don't know why,but i get a feeling that West Indies will win this game.
> 
> However...Best of luck to both teams!


 
I agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

I think its gonna be India - Pakistan semi final.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Chances of Pakistan beating West Indies: 75%
Chances of India beating Australia: 35%


----------



## Quenchez

I think the winner should be Pakistan in this world cup. best of luck for the next match.

Toshiba Coupons


----------



## EagleEyes

World Cup XI

Mohammed Hafeez (dont play across the line)
Kamran Akmal (play for more than 15 overs = goal)
Asad Shafiq (stay at the wicket, with good strike rate)
Younis Khan (singles and doubles - cream spinners)
Umar Akmal (needed up the order to keep up the strike rate)
Misbah-ul-Haq (safety net, needed to slog and accumulate up to 40-45 overs)
Abdul Razzaq (needs to play up the order, takes time to slog)
Shahid Afridi (immediate slogger or play as floater depending on overs left)
Umar Gul (the best pace bowler in the team)
Shoaib Akhtar (only bowl 5-6 overs, rest is taken by Razzaq/Hafeez)
Abdul Rehman (best spinner, dries up runs, Akhtar takes wickets)

Gul 10 overs
Afridi 10 overs
Rehman 10 overs
Hafeez 7 overs
Akhtar 7/6 overs
Razzaq 6/7 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pakistan got this one easy.


----------



## Vinod2070

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Pakistan got this one easy.


 
Yes, just one risk, that Gaylestorm.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, just one risk, that Gaylestorm.


 
One guy in a largely ineffective team. I'd still call it easy, very easy.


----------



## Jango

get akhtar and gul to bowl out gayle adn pollard early in their respective innings adn also chanderpaul and dont lose easy wickets to kemar cockroach the roach adn hopefully it will be all good.


----------



## SQ8

Both unpredictable.. 
Would be interesting..

if Gayle sticks.. he will smash it all over the place.. but if he sticks.


----------



## JonAsad

Why i have a feeling- Gayle and Pollard gonna milk our bowlers


----------



## riju78

Pakistan should win this and so should SA... IndiA 50-50 Sri Lanka 75-25


----------



## Kinetic

*As of today Pakistan clearly has an edge over WI. I think it should be a easy ride for Pakistan. All the best. *

Take out few WI players, rest will not stand.....

1) Gayle 
2) Sarwan
3) Pollard
4) Rampaul


----------



## Kinetic

Labourers in Islamabad erect a giant billboard of Shoaib Akhtar


----------



## Vinod2070

Kinetic said:


> *As of today Pakistan clearly has an edge over WI. I think it should be a easy ride for Pakistan. All the best. *
> 
> Take out few WI players, rest will not stand.....
> 
> 1) Gayle
> 2) Sarwan
> 3) Pollard
> 4) Rampaul


 
Yes, but if even one of Gayle of Pollard gets going, we will have a match on our hands.


----------



## Kinetic

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, but if even one of Gayle of Pollard gets going, we will have a match on our hands.


 
We cannot say that everyday India will win against WI. *If WI can beat Pakistan, they can also beat India. *


----------



## Vinod2070

Kinetic said:


> We cannot say that everyday India will win against WI. *If WI can beat Pakistan, they can also beat India. *


 
Absolutely.

In fact the law of averages says that WI will be dangerous now for the next 2 matches.


----------



## Mani2020

Skies said:


> They have a new tall spinner who may cause trouble for you.


 
how can you guys forget him lol


----------



## Mani2020

Glorious Resolve said:


> Why i have a feeling- Gayle and Pollard gonna milk our bowlers


 
oh bhai manhoos batein mat kar

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

You can expect anything form both teams both are unpredictable and both have match winners so lets see what happens .ALLAH behtar karay yar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

No matter hwatever the conditions will be i want Pakistan to bat first because by batting first we will have 3 advantages

1)We are not good chasers so by setting total our weakness will automatically be disappeared 

2)We have bowling to defend total

3)WI are also not good chasers and we have seen that in last two matches they played

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

pakistan should drop riaz & take akthar, riaz hasen' performed yet. & why the hell ajmal is not playing he is a far good spinner esp in subcontinental conditions. plus pak has to think abt their batting. opening is a big worry for pak. above all afridi(anne wah shot maran wala) has to bat properly. when pak won t-20 championship, afridi played very well in semi final & final. when he can bat that sensibly then why he goes for lappe.


----------



## Mani2020

alphamale said:


> pakistan* should drop riaz & take akthar*, riaz hasen' performed yet. & *why the hell ajmal is not playing he is a far good spinner esp in subcontinental conditions*. plus pak has to think abt their batting. opening is a big worry for pak. above all afridi(anne wah shot maran wala) has to bat properly. when pak won t-20 championship, afridi played very well in semi final & final. when he can bat that sensibly then why he goes for lappe.


 
Thats what i m yelling about since few days now i can't understand the logic of playing with stop ballers rather than wicket takers, i don't know what the team management and captain is thinking , i hope Akhtar will be playing in next game


----------



## American Pakistani

Mani2020 said:


> No matter hwatever the conditions will be i want Pakistan to bat first because by batting first we will have 3 advantages
> 
> 1)We are not good chasers so by setting total our weakness will automatically be disappeared
> 
> 2)We have bowling to defend total
> 
> 3)WI are also not good chasers and we have seen that in last two matches they played


 

I agree with you if Pakistan bat first & make above 240 than match will be 100% winning match, if Pakistan bowl first than its 50 50 chance. Just pray after every namaz, i think the world cup is ours.


----------



## Areesh

Mani2020 said:


> No matter hwatever the conditions will be i want Pakistan to bat first because by batting first we will have 3 advantages
> 
> 1)We are not good chasers so by setting total our weakness will automatically be disappeared
> 
> 2)We have bowling to defend total
> 
> 3)WI are also not good chasers and we have seen that in last two matches they played


 
One positive aspect is that we have won last two matches by chasing the score unlike WI who lost to England and Bharat batting second. We have chased a target against a team like Australia, obviously it wasn't a very comprehensive chase but at least we have won matches while batting second unlike WI who have only won matches against minnows. 

So the chances are in favor of Pakistan unless team green something highly outrageous which they are famous for.


----------



## angel eyes

*Strengths and weaknesses:*


*PAKISTAN*

Strengths: 
* Lower middle order has highest average runs per batsman (31.2) at healthy strike rate (90.3) 
* Best bowling economy rate during powerplays (4.2, with an 3.7 during powerplay one); good average (22.8) 

Weaknesses: 
* Lowest opening batting average (14.8), lowest strike rate (68.5) 
* Lowest average during powerplays (28.7) and run rate (5.0) 
* Most number of extras conceded (9.3%) relative to total score 
* Lowest number of catches taken (19) alongside England. 

*WEST INDIES *

Strengths: 
* Good bowling performance, especially during powerplays; best average runs per wicket (18.0), decent economy rate (4.7) 
* Fast bowling has best strike rate (22.8), second best average (16.9) 
* Least number of extras (5.4%) conceded relative to total score 

Weaknesses: 
* Weakest batting performance, alongside Pakistan. Lowest average runs per wicket (26.5). Run rate (5.2) only better than Pakistan's.


----------



## kobiraaz

Pakistan should use xtra spinner. . .Gayle and others have no answer against spin. . . England showed it. . . Anyway 98% of the crowd will be supporting Pakistan in the ground. .. So best of luck. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

self delete


----------



## MZUBAIR

WebMaster said:


> World Cup XI
> 
> Mohammed Hafeez (dont play across the line)
> Kamran Akmal (play for more than 15 overs = goal)
> Asad Shafiq (stay at the wicket, with good strike rate)
> Younis Khan (singles and doubles - cream spinners)
> Umar Akmal (needed up the order to keep up the strike rate)
> Misbah-ul-Haq (safety net, needed to slog and accumulate up to 40-45 overs)
> Abdul Razzaq (needs to play up the order, takes time to slog)
> Shahid Afridi (immediate slogger or play as floater depending on overs left)
> Umar Gul (the best pace bowler in the team)
> Shoaib Akhtar (only bowl 5-6 overs, rest is taken by Razzaq/Hafeez)
> Abdul Rehman (best spinner, dries up runs, Akhtar takes wickets)
> 
> Gul 10 overs
> Afridi 10 overs
> Rehman 10 overs
> Hafeez 7 overs
> Akhtar 7/6 overs
> Razzaq 6/7 overs


 
Wounderful analysis....
But I must say ...Ajmal shld play this game ...Windies are not good against Spinners.....

I think there is no wrong if we drop umer for one game....a kind of rest for his for Semis against AUS


----------



## EagleEyes

I think it is a gamble at this point to play Ajmal, Rehman is doing fine. 

There is no room to play an additional spinner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

This should be worry for Pakistan


*Pakistan vs WI (World Cups 1975-2007)*

Played 8
*PAK won 2*
WestIndies won 6


----------



## MZUBAIR

WebMaster said:


> I think it is a gamble at this point to play Ajmal, Rehman is doing fine.
> 
> There is no room to play an additional spinner.


 
Rehman and Ajmal both shld play......Wt goes wrong if we drop Umer or Hafeez for one game and replace Saeed Ajmal.

There is no wrong, if Kamran and umer opens



Kamran Akmal (play for more than 15 overs = goal)
 *Umar Akmal (needed up the order to keep up the strike rate)*
Asad Shafiq (stay at the wicket, with good strike rate)
Younis Khan (singles and doubles - cream spinners)
 Misbah-ul-Haq (safety net, needed to slog and accumulate up to 40-45 overs)
 Abdul Razzaq (needs to play up the order, takes time to slog)
 Shahid Afridi (immediate slogger or play as floater depending on overs left)
 Umar Gul (the best pace bowler in the team)
 *Shoaib Akhtar (only bowl 5-6 overs, rest is taken by Razzaq/Ajmal)*
 Abdul Rehman (best spinner, ns, Akhtar takes wickets)
*Saeed Ajmal (best off spineer)*

I think, this u want .......u wanted Saeed Ajmal to play...Kamran and Misbah shld come up to improve the strike and flow of run.
I must say Hafeez shld be rested now for next games


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Gail and Chunderpaul will play against Pakistan*


----------



## greatsequence

Pakistan wins when they are expected to loose and looses when they are expected to win so lets wait for the result.


----------



## American Pakistani

*Pakistan to stick with winning combination * 
Updated at: 1731 PST, Tuesday, March 22, 2011

DHAKA: Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi indicated on Tuesday he would retain the side who defeated Australia in the World Cup group stages for Wednesday's quarter-final against West Indies.

Pakistan took the field for the Australia match without fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar and opened the bowling with left-armer Abdur Rehman as the defending champions were beaten for the first time at a World Cup since 1999.

"We want to go with the winning combination. We will see, but I think we are happy with this winning combination," Afridi told a news conference.

Afridi said the victory over Australia had given the 1992 champions a welcome confidence boost before the knockout stages.

"We worked hard before this World Cup. We are taking the practice sessions very seriously," he said. "I think we are feeling more confident now, it's a good sign before the quarter-final."

Afridi paid tribute to his bowlers, signalling out pace bowler Umar Gul for particular praise.

"He was struggling a little bit with his ankle before but I think he is 100 percent fit," Afridi said.

"He is doing a great job with the ball, especially with the new ball."


----------



## Hyde

Hafeez has been doing a fine job for us. No need to change anything.. just stick with current team and possibly replace Ajmal with Abdur Rehman maximum... rest is ok and should remain intact

Ajmal is a wicket taking bowler and also very economical
Abdur Rehman is only economical but you don't expect him to run after the opposing teams and strike every now and than.


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan v West Indies, World Cup: Pakistan mull including Saeed Ajmal


----------



## Secret Service

angel eyes said:


> *Strengths and weaknesses:*
> 
> 
> *PAKISTAN*
> 
> Strengths:
> * Lower middle order has highest average runs per batsman (31.2) at healthy strike rate (90.3)
> * Best bowling economy rate during powerplays (4.2, with an 3.7 during powerplay one); good average (22.8)
> 
> Weaknesses:
> * Lowest opening batting average (14.8), lowest strike rate (68.5)
> * Lowest average during powerplays (28.7) and run rate (5.0)
> * Most number of extras conceded (9.3%) relative to total score
> * Lowest number of catches taken (19) alongside England.
> 
> *WEST INDIES *
> 
> Strengths:
> * Good bowling performance, especially during powerplays; best average runs per wicket (18.0), decent economy rate (4.7)
> * Fast bowling has best strike rate (22.8), second best average (16.9)
> * Least number of extras (5.4%) conceded relative to total score
> 
> Weaknesses:
> * Weakest batting performance, alongside Pakistan. Lowest average runs per wicket (26.5). Run rate (5.2) only better than Pakistan's.




why dont you say west indies is better than Pakistan .... !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

> why dont you say west indies is better than Pakistan .... !



You will know it tomorrow anyway.....


----------



## ZaYYaF

Hey guys good news. Just heard on Geo News that there will be no load shedding tomorrow (23rd March 2011) throughout the country as per govt. authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Good Luck Windies


----------



## Super Falcon

ALMIGHTY ALLAH on this DAY u have given us country pakistan and this is a good day for us please please we lay our hands in front of you for help becoz you are the only one who can give help and have power and command on everything please we are so so so bad human beings do sins in our daily life but we always lay our hands infront of you please make us win in this match with grace of you ALLAH you is the only one can help us as our nation faced a lot of probleums of terrorism and finance and poority you is the only one who can gibe smiles to our facess and i and all MUSLIMS know you listen to poor people very fast and our nation is poor ALLAH we nedd something good happening for our country i know you never ever not listened us prayers if it is not harming any humanity you will INSHAHALLAH listen to our prayers and give us command on our nafs so we can be true muslims and please make pakistan win ALLAH in tommorows match

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

zayaf i thougt that gayle was not playing against us ufffffffffffffffff well if is ALLAH is with us if 11 gayle plays we are going to win but all faith we should keep on aALLAH as nation and players too and doo basic right we will INSHAHALLAH suceed our players also have to do good im sure ALLAH wil send luck to our team but they must do fielding as they did against aussies without doing better yourself ALAH will not help


SUR buland kar itna ka KHUDA khud banda se poccha ka bata ka teri raza kia hai


----------



## fawwaxs

The team who will play better cricket will win.. wish that itll be Pakistan !! Best of luck Pakistan..


----------



## Secret Service

i have doubts about Pakistan ....i dont know why ....


----------



## Kinetic

So from today the second stage of WC 2011 starts. 

All the best to Pakistan and tomorrow India. So that both team can play in the semifinal.


----------



## Kinetic

secretservice said:


> why dont you say west indies is better than Pakistan .... !


 
He just copied it from another site. All country's name is there. 

Cricket-Strengths and weaknesses of World Cup quarter-finalists - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## Mani2020

Best of luck Pakistan ,i hope we will win today .

If we get gayle out quickly there is a great chance of us winning the match

If our team play with same enthusiasm like they played against Aus there is a great chance of us winning .

I know millions of hearts will be beating like anything just pray and keep praying until we hear the word "Pakistan has won the first QF"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Kinetic said:


> He just copied it from another site. All country's name is there.
> 
> Cricket-Strengths and weaknesses of World Cup quarter-finalists - Yahoo! Eurosport


 
i dont believe on stats and history... lets see wt happen...


----------



## Zeeshan360

Pakistan should win it


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan have to win. Seriously guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mutee

To all my fellow countrymen don't be so disappointed if Pakistan loses tomorrow it's a game and not the end if the world and frankly Pakistan needs progress in other areas but don't Lose hope but I personally feel it's going to be very difficult for Pakistan


----------



## W.11

Mutee said:


> To all my fellow countrymen don't be so disappointed if Pakistan loses tomorrow it's a game and not the end if the world and frankly Pakistan needs progress in other areas but don't Lose hope but I personally feel it's going to be very difficult for Pakistan


 
ajeeb character hai tu yaar


----------



## W.11

ashok321 said:


> You will know it tomorrow anyway.....


 
ashok, dont be a clown man, live and let live boi, dont be biased, its just a game, not india pakistan war


----------



## Mutee

don't worry about me my friend


----------



## BATMAN

ICC will break all records of cheating and biasness...... in this match.
Previously, they thought by axing 3 main players they will manage to keep Pakistan's C team... off limits from finals.
Now since Pakistan has developed into a serious threat for India... ICC must be having a plan ready to have Pakistan out of the race.
I will be more interested in ICC game plan.... let's see how creative they are!


----------



## Al-zakir

Winning the toss will be crucial here. I hope Pakistan win the toss and beat the crap about them West Indians.


----------



## Roybot

Go Pakistan, show Bangladesh how its done


----------



## Hyde

yeah indeed the toss is going to be very important tomorrow

Pakistan must opt to bat first if the pitch conditions are good for batting. West Indies has proven to be weaker while chasing the scores down. Anything above 250+ might be a good total... and above 280 is very respectable total for West Indies


----------



## Kinetic

roy_gourav said:


> Go Pakistan, show Bangladesh how its done


 


BTW I think Pakistan has edge over WI in terms of both batting and bowling. But WI is full of surprise as I said from first, they can beat any team if few of them are in form. Pakistan need to bowl well.



BATMAN said:


> ICC will break all records of cheating and biasness...... in this match.
> Previously, they thought by axing 3 main players they will manage to keep Pakistan's C team... off limits from finals.
> Now since Pakistan has developed into a serious threat for India... ICC must be having a plan ready to have Pakistan out of the race.
> I will be more interested in ICC game plan.... let's see how creative they are!



WoW!!!! This is another secret info from BATMAN!!!! BTW why ICC doing this for India? As far as I know Pakistan played well and came to such position.


----------



## sab

BATMAN said:


> ICC will break all records of cheating and biasness...... in this match.
> Previously, they thought by axing 3 main players they will manage to keep Pakistan's C team... off limits from finals.
> Now since Pakistan has developed into a serious threat for India... ICC must be having a plan ready to have Pakistan out of the race.
> I will be more interested in ICC game plan.... let's see how creative they are!



You are catching ICC in every attempt they are making to humiliate Pakistan. Now we should worry about your security as you have made an enemy in a powerful organization.

Plz keep this thread free of your insane post.


----------



## Yeti

Part of me wants Pakistan to win so we can face them in the Semi-final but my head says NO


----------



## desiman

cant wait for this match to start,


----------



## Hulk

Pakistan will win and India will lose. It will be Pakistan vs Australia in semis.


----------



## Pukhtoon

Match Rate.... 53/56 Pakistan.


----------



## Mutee

India vs England final please remember my post the date and time when you see it happening and India the winner !!! 7th time predicting about india winning the world cup please everyone who reads this post remember my user name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

SpArK said:


> The weather prediction for Mirpur is that there will be a *Gayle* storm and a Hazardous *Pollard* afterwards which can cause serious weather fluctuations and can contribute to a very warm upcoming summer in western South Asia.


LMAO baita yaad rakhna ab apni baat insha Allah 12 ghanton baad dobara requote kar kai jootay maroon ga  Get ready


----------



## Vinod2070

indianrabbit said:


> Pakistan will win and India will lose. It will be Pakistan vs Australia in semis.


 
Anything can happen. We need to wait and see.

I will prefer Pakistan to win this one. Last time the same thing happened in 1987.

Pakistan lost the Semis and the next day India lost as well. I don't want the same thing to repeat in this world cup.

I will prefer India to lift it. The second choice will be one of the subcontinental teams.


----------



## Al-zakir

This match will start at 2:30 pm(day) BD time, which mean 2:30 am(late, late night) us time.


----------



## desiman

Al-zakir said:


> This match will start at 2:30 pm(day) BD time, which mean 2:30 am(late, late night) us time.


 
ya thats the sad part here too, match starts at 5am lol


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> This match will start at 2:30 pm(day) BD time, which mean 2:30 am(late, late night) us time.


 


desiman said:


> ya thats the sad part here too, match starts at 5am lol


 
SORRY FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## Vinod2070

desiman said:


> ya thats the sad part here too, match starts at 5am lol


 
That's not too bad.

Watch it from the treadmill.


----------



## monitor

EVERY BANGLADESHIS WILL SUPPORT PAKISTAN WHICH WILL BE A KEY FACTOR FOR PAKISTAN THEY WILL FEEL PLAYING IN THEIR OWN GROUND . I HOPE PAKISTAN WILL WIN .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

West Indies captain Darren Sammy speaks to the press at Sher-e-Bangla stadium on Tuesday, ahead of their first quarter-final match against Pakistan. *Hope his laughing does not last long. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

ICC Cricket World Cup 2011
*'Focus only on quarter'*
Bishwajit Roy

A lot may anticipate a possible mouthwatering clash between two traditional subcontinent rivals in the semifinals, but Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi definitely was not among them as he was very much focused on their task at hand -- today's quarterfinal challenge against West Indies.

Understandably there was no shortage of confidence when the Pakistan skipper was speaking at a packed pre-match press conference in Mirpur yesterday, ahead of the day-night last eight clash against the inconsistent Caribbean. But the all-rounder was still very cautious about his opponents though his team definitely go into the match with the tag of 'hot favourites' following five wins in six matches, including a morale-boosting victory over defending champions Australia. Pakistan team put all their off the field controversies aside by putting up impressive performances in the group stage and gave the impression that they were here to do something.

"First of all I want to focus on tomorrow's game. Our entire focus is on winning the quarterfinal. I don't know what will happen in the semis. But I am just focusing on the quarterfinal first and then I will talk about an India-Pakistan game if they qualify for the semifinals," said Afridi when asked about a possible Indo-Pak showdown in the last four in Mohali.

The Pakistan skipper however was confident enough about his team's, who last played in the semifinals in 1999, chances of playing in the next game.

"When I came here before the tournament, I said I want to see my team in the semifinals and my team is capable of reaching there," said Afridi, adding that expectation back home is high after their success in the group stage, especially their heroic effort to break Australia's unbeaten streak of 34 World Cup matches.

"Definitely expectation is more now, especially after the victory against Australia, I think we are feeling more confident now and it's a good sign before the quarterfinal, so we all are very confident," he said, adding that hard work was the key behind his team's success so far in the tournament and particularly the bowlers played a vital role.

West Indies finished the first phase on same six points as Bangladesh but qualified for the quarterfinals on superior run-rate and the way their batting collapsed from good positions against England and India, made many doubt their semifinal chances, especially when they were going to face an efficient Pakistan bowling attack.

"Every team is well prepared for this competition. Like I said before, if you look at any team like Netherlands and Ireland, they all are well prepared for this competition. We can't underestimate any team, and in a match like quarterfinal, I don't think like that. We will not take the West Indies lightly because any team is capable of winning on their day and there is no second chance in a knock-out match. I think they are a very good side," said Afridi, the leading wicket-taker of the tournament with 17.

Afridi however was hardly bothered about the fact that West Indies bowled Bangladesh out for 58 runs in their last match at Mirpur, saying: "That was Bangladesh and this is Pakistan, match is different, team is different, condition is different for us as well, we played two games, especially a warm-game against Bangladesh. So we know the condition, we know the pitch how it will play."

Speedster Shoaib Akthar's chances of playing the game appeared slim as the Pakistan skipper said that he was not willing to break the winning combination.

"I told you before we want to go with the winning combination. But we will see, but I think we are happy with this winning combination," he said.

The Pakistan captain was also looking forward to coming good with the bat in the semifinals.

"I am not really performing well with the bat, but I know all the important games are coming. So I will be more focused. I know how important my batting is for my team. So let's see," said a confident Afridi.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi speaks to reporters at Sher-e-Bangla stadium on Tuesday, ahead of their first quarter-final match against West Indies. 
Both Bangladesh and Pakistan is supporting and looking at this man now. *This WC is important to PK cuz by winning this WC, he can bring back cricket in Pakistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistani cricketers practice at Sher-e-Bangla stadium on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistan's highest opening wicket partnership this World cup:28 runs.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

I got this tweet today:

There are two WC games today. Pak batsmen vs Pak bowlers. And WI batsmen vs WI bowlers. At the same ground. At the same time.


----------



## Awesome

I only want to see Pakistan team put in as much effort as it did against Australia. If they go in thinking its an easy game, they will end up playing a hard game.

Pakistan's age old problem has been over-confidence. They must put in an extraordinary effort each time, even against seemingly weaker side.


----------



## JonAsad

Mutee said:


> To all my fellow countrymen don't be so disappointed if Pakistan loses tomorrow it's a game and not the end if the world and frankly Pakistan needs progress in other areas but don't Lose hope but I personally feel it's going to be very difficult for Pakistan


 
I always find your posts disappointing- it doesn't hurt to be optimistic-


----------



## JonAsad

Mutee said:


> India vs England final please remember my post the date and time when you see it happening and India the winner !!! 7th time predicting about india winning the world cup please *everyone who reads this post remember my user name*


 
After that whats you gonna do?- Change your user name?- or add R in the end-


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan should win today- no excuses-
Then Pakistan will beat India's unbeaten record against Pakistan in world cups- Then Pakistan will win the final- it doesn't matter who the opposition will be in the Finals- We are going to win----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Chummi baba is very happy today


----------



## Devil Soul

West Indies have choosen to bat
good toss to win, Akram said win toss bat 1st, bcoz ball gonna keep low @ 2nd ing'g
Good luck to PAK


----------



## Rana4pak

INSHALLAHA pak will win


----------



## Markus

If WI manages 275+, its gonna be deep problems for Pakistan.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan team*
Mohammad Hafeez, Kamran Akmal&#8224;, Asad Shafiq, Younis Khan, Misbah-ul-Haq, Umar Akmal, Abdul Razzaq, Shahid Afridi*, Umar Gul, Wahab Riaz, Saeed Ajmal
*West Indies team*
DS Smith, CH Gayle, RR Sarwan, DM Bravo, KA Pollard, DC Thomas&#8224;, DJG Sammy*, D Bishoo, R Rampaul, S Chanderpaul, KAJ Roach


----------



## Areesh

Devil Soul said:


> West Indies have choosen to bat
> good toss to win, Akram said win toss bat 1st, bcoz ball gonna keep low @ 2nd ing'g
> Good luck to PAK


 
That's not good. We should have won this toss.


----------



## Markus

SO, are we all set for GAYLESTORM ??????????


----------



## Sonic_boom

Markus said:


> If WI manages *275+*, its gonna be deep problems for Pakistan.


 
even 240 is enough


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> If WI manages 275+, its gonna be deep problems for Pakistan.


 
Are you still hopeful even after Chummi baba's smile?


----------



## Devil Soul

Afridi: "Toss doesn't give any difference. We bowled first against Australia; we will carry on with the same attitude. All the boys know the importance of this competition. We are very positive and looking forward to this game. Rehman has done a great job so far but we are going in with Saaed Ajmal as they have couple of left-handers. I am going in with the same batting order; *maybe Razzaq might go up the order* . We are planning game by game. Alhamdulillah, we have done a great job so far."


----------



## Markus

^ Who is Chummi baba' ?


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> ^ Who is Chummi baba' ?


 
Paul Octopus 2


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> Paul Octopus 2


 
There was only one Paul and he is now DEAD.

So, bad luck.


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> That's not good.* We* should have won this toss.


 
Who WE?-


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> There was only one Paul and he is now DEAD.
> 
> So, bad luck.


 
I am already celebrating!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfenstein

Some thing in me says Pakistan is gonna win 2011 World cup..usually my 6th sense has never let me down...& i think i got a chance to verify that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

my god, no shoaib akhter??????????????


----------



## alphamale

let the game begin, good luck to both teams.


----------



## Paan Singh

i think pak will win today.


----------



## Paan Singh

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

nahi hua


----------



## SAUD-404

Prism said:


> i think pak will win today.


 Yes, even W.I think that Pak will win...........


----------



## Spring Onion

OUtttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## alphamale

out brilliant start gayle storm over way to go


----------



## compak

Superb catch by afridi


----------



## CHARGER

gale gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KS

Is Gayle out ?


----------



## Spring Onion

alphamale said:


> out brilliant start gayle storm over way to go


 
before posting you should have read my post


----------



## JonAsad

Where is the Gayle storm- every one was talking about? -
Gayle gone- Now its just West Indies A we have to beat- Go Pakistan !!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> Is Gayle out ?


 
refer to post #143


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## KS

Jana said:


> refer to post #143


 
  I like him. One man army.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Inshallah we will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Best of Luck........................


----------



## Markus

F*ck you Gayle


----------



## Spring Onion

May Allah showers His blessing on us  on Yom-e-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Good start for Pakistan, Sarwan, Chanderpaul and Smith must go too!


----------



## Durrak

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## compak

another gone sarwan out


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pollard cyclone is still left


----------



## Spring Onion

Another OUT


----------



## Markus

Pakistan is coming to Mohali for the semi-finals.


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> May Allah showers His blessing on us  on Yom-e-Pakistan


 
Aameen................................

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Spring Onion

another going ????????????????/////


----------



## compak

3 down


----------



## Durrak

review and outttttttt.........................................


----------



## Spring Onion

yeyeyeyeyey Ottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## CHARGER

2 in 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUD-404

What a great start 16/3 wow..............


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


>


 
chumi baba


----------



## Evil Flare

Outtttttttttttttt


WOW

abhi abhi so kar utha hoon

TV khola aur hafeez ne mere saamne 2 out kye

WOW 

WOW


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

West Indies..Laanat hai!!


----------



## Devil Soul

ballay ballay ballay ....


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistan on rampage


----------



## Markus

GET LOST WEST INDIES.

If u play like this, You guys dont deserve a semi final place.


----------



## SAUD-404

Awesome over by Hafeez !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

This was always going to be one sided match.


----------



## Vinod2070

Great start by Pakistan.

The two Indian origin batsmen at the crease. A solid pair.


----------



## JonAsad

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!

I am bunking- bunking my Office- Fcuk Work- I am going Home-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

Its just a start..................................


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> chumi baba


 
Chummi baba is double happy today!
One because of today's match and another because of tomorrow's match! Guess the result


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba is double happy today!
> One because of today's match and another because of tomorrow's match! Guess the result


 
Chummi Baba is chummi bhula denge hum.


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> Chummi Baba is chummi bhula denge hum.


 
Agar match hua to! No chance


----------



## SAUD-404

Pakistan is today taking total revenge from W.I


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> Agar match hua to! No chance


 
AGar Ind-Pak hua toh Sehwag Umar Gul ko tod dega. 

in this WC, he is maintaining a record of hitting boundary the first ball of the match.


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> AGar Ind-Pak hua toh Sehwag Umar Gul ko tod dega.
> 
> in this WC, he is maintaining a record of hitting boundary the first ball of the match.


 
hehehehe...............! ye sariya kal tak hi rahay ga tumhari gardan mein. believe me, believe chummi baba


----------



## Evil Flare

How many spectators are there in ground ?


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> hehehehe...............! ye sariya kal tak hi rahay ga tumhari gardan mein. believe me, believe chummi baba


 
Tumhare chummi baba ko dekh lenge 29th March ko


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> Tumhare chummi baba ko dekh lenge 29th March ko


 
ghar say tv mein


----------



## Evil Flare

these 2 batsmen are very good , if we took them now ... WI will be bundled out below 100 ....

What you say chummi baba ?


----------



## Roybot

Yaar Chanderpaul naa to left handed batsmen lagta hai na right handed


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> ghar say tv mein


 
kya baat hai......chummi baba tv pe bhi aate hain.


----------



## fawwaxs

Live World Cup 2011 Matches | Live ICC World Cup Streaming | Geo Super


----------



## SAUD-404

No shoaib , that sucks

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Wahab one more wicket please !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soumitra

Dear Pakistani team Please bowl some lolipop balls to batsmen so that it is some kind of contest. Poor batsmen dont know why they are here


----------



## Markus

LOwest and worst score by any team in the mandatory power play.


----------



## Spring Onion

WAQAS119 said:


> hehehehe...............! ye sariya kal tak hi rahay ga tumhari gardan mein. believe me, believe chummi baba


 
heheheheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we can use this sariya hehehehehehehehehe on someone


----------



## Durrak

10 overs and only 18 runs.............................


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> LOwest and worst score by any team in the mandatory power play.


 
They are under pressure. still paul is there lets see.


----------



## monitor

PLEASE BOWLED OUT THEM WITHIN 57 RUN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Ak-47A said:


> 10 overs and only 18 runs.............................


 
thats good for us as you know our batsmen are not that good in chasing


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> They are under pressure. still paul is there lets see.


 
West Indies RR 1.72

Last 5 ovs 3/0 RR 0.60


----------



## SAUD-404

W.I 19/3 in 11 overs


----------



## Paan Singh

so how much bet on windies score??
mine is 5 Rs on less than 150 score


----------



## SAUD-404

monitor said:


> PLEASE BOWLED OUT THEM WITHIN 57 RUN


 Lets hope Pakistan take Revenge for what they did to BD !!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> thats good for us as you know our batsmen are not that good in chasing


 
Yup thats true ...........................................


----------



## Comet

Bangali brothers must be happy...


----------



## monitor

OF COURSE


----------



## Evil Flare

we really suck in chasing runs ... please Bowled them out below 100 .


----------



## WAQAS119

Jana said:


> heheheheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we can use this sariya hehehehehehehehehe on someone


 
yeap, their will be no restriction on using it on someone


----------



## Paan Singh

monitor said:


> PLEASE BOWLED OUT THEM WITHIN 57 RUN


 
i understood ur point,
u dont want to live alone in list


----------



## Evil Flare

2 fours in the over ... Wahab Riaz .. you suck .

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

Wide bowl ... WTF is he doing


----------



## Durrak

Aamir Zia said:


> we really suck in chasing runs ... please Bowled them out below 100 .


 
200 will be maximum


----------



## Hyde

anything below 220 is a good chase... above that and we might collapse


----------



## Paan Singh

so who is coming to india?
ab nahi bach saktey


----------



## Windjammer

Yo, wasup brother. can't see what's happening man.


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Secret Service




----------



## monitor

A GREAT SEMI FINAL IS COMING FOR CRICKET LOVERS


----------



## Durrak

36 after 15 overs ..............................


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Secret Service



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Review .....................................................


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Pakistan Win..!!!!!! *


----------



## Durrak

*Not Out................................................*


----------



## Evil Flare

yaaaar pls out karoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PoKeMon

Ye kya ho raha hai match mai????
31 ball mai 4 and 46 ball mai 14
Boring match. I hate Pakistan bowlers. 
Yaar thoda to khelne do WI ko bhi.


----------



## Awesome

Afridi is making a habit of wasting reviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

yaaar catch chor dia


----------



## Evil Flare

yaaaaaaaar out kyu nahi ho rahe ...


----------



## ashok321

"This is selfish by Afridi. Out of the two available reviews, ATLEAST one goes from afridi in EVERY MATCH no matter how ridiculous it seems. Impulsive and selfish."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Pakistan left one review lets see what happens . in world cup out of 19 review pakistan get only four successful .


----------



## mr42O

catch dropped ( I hope Sarwan does not do a Taylor batting


----------



## ashok321

WI have decided to gift the world IN-Pak Semifinal......


----------



## ashok321

> in world cup out of 19 review pakistan get only four successful .



Thanks to selfish Afridi attitude....


----------



## Paan Singh

Aamir Zia said:


> yaaaaaaaar out kyu nahi ho rahe ...


 
windies bacho ki team hai koi


----------



## monitor

ashok321 said:


> WI have decided to gift the world IN-Pak Semifinal......


 
Because they know that will give the test final match .


----------



## Paan Singh

windies is slowly building up


----------



## Evil Flare

Shukar hai .. Sarwan gone


----------



## SAUD-404

OUT AFRIDI GOT SARWAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Rafael

Get them out within 120 runs Boys!!


----------



## compak

4 downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SAUD-404




----------



## Awesome

Awesome stuff from the bowlers today, always good to see Afridi take wickets, takes him to 18!

I wish he gets a big number on the wicket counter today


----------



## monitor

out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yet they made 60


----------



## Devil Soul

6666666666666666666


----------



## Awesome

Ajmal and Wahab need to earn their place in the side today. If we win today and they don't do squat, then we'll definitely be going with Shoaib and Rehman to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

67/4 26 over


----------



## Evil Flare

pollard outttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rafael

Gone!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SAUD-404

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Rafael

where's ashok321?? I wanna see his face


----------



## Evil Flare

aik our outtttttttttttt


----------



## Rafael

Another one


----------



## SAUD-404

ONE MORE OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Evil Flare

Afridi .,.... oye Laaale ke jaaan


----------



## Secret Service

out hat trick chance....! yahoooooooo


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SAUD-404

ON DUCK THOMAS OUT AFRIDI ON HATRIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

AWESOME BALLING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killeragent

Pakistan is RIPPING it...Pakistan totally Deserves RESPECT for this performance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

bengali brother must be very happy ... We are doing same to WI what they did to BD


----------



## Evil Flare

Catch dropped ............. 

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Outtttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rafael

Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Hahahahhhahahaha

Yeahhhhhhh ................................................


----------



## SAUD-404

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

7th goneeeeeeeeee


----------



## Devil Soul

ahhhh prefect attempt from YK in slips


----------



## Patriot

lol wi is devastated


----------



## Secret Service

Out kar diya ajmal ne ....


----------



## Vinod2070

Pakistan on fire today. Great bowling.


----------



## Evil Flare

Chanderpaul standing alone .... isko bhi out karo


----------



## Devil Soul

hell yeah,.,, come on boys .... keep em below 100


----------



## Roybot

The fruk is going on


----------



## Evil Flare

Bowleddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Rafael

Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUD-404

OOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## PoKeMon

chodo yaar 
kya mazak bana diya world cup quarter final ka.
 pakistani bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ownedddddddddddddd


----------



## Evil Flare

Crowd is loving it .....

What a doooosra ..... Ajmallllllllllll


----------



## Secret Service

out again ......................


----------



## Devil Soul

Ajmal on fire....................


----------



## Rafael

Ajmmmmaaal You're the man!!!!


----------



## SAUD-404

71/8 W.I


----------



## Secret Service

ajmal ka Dosara ....


----------



## Evil Flare

Aaj Saqlain Mushtaq yaad aagaya is doosra ko dekh kar ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

are in West indies walo ko pehla samajh mai nai aata aur ye Namurad bowler doosra daal rahe hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

whats going on 72/8...........................


----------



## Devil Soul

Saeed Ajmal to Bishoo, OUT, *West Indies are being Pakistunned here. Or should I say -spun.* Ajmal slips in another doosra from round the wicket. Bishoo did most things right, he leaned as far out as possible to cover the line and smother the spin. Clearly he wasn't picking the turn, but on this occasion, he did not pick the flight either. It landed a few inches short of his front foot and whizzed through the bat-pad gap to hit the stumps.


----------



## Secret Service

out this man ....


----------



## Awesome

Anni paadi Pakistanio ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayBan

very good bowling and equally stupid batting at display, congrats pak to reach the semis....


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Awesome

Ajmal ne toh jaga bana li team main, Wahab farigh hojayega


----------



## Durrak

Devil Soul said:


> 4444444444444444444444444444444


 
Itna haq tou bnta hai


----------



## fawwaxs

I think Pak are getting badla for their Bangladeshi brothers!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Khatmal did it again ......

Stumps chor dia


----------



## RayBan

kamran at his best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

WI playing are not picking up doosra's ...


----------



## Devil Soul

why WI is not taking PP?

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

they are a;ready 8 down....


----------



## Hyde

need to spread attacking field. All players inside the circle except three

similar to powerplay... and bring back Umar Gul and Afridi himself for now


----------



## fawwaxs

West Indies becharay garmi mein kharab ho rahay hain  , Umpire out day ga tou jeetain ge kaisay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

yeh wahab riaz kyu aagaya yaaar


----------



## Secret Service

bring back Hafeez ....


----------



## farhan_9909

This is just a joke..dont report me... 


Dhoni BV se ek cup chaye bana plzzz
biwi= chaye bana kr plate ma le aye

Dhoni=cup ma le atey

Biwi=cup tho tumhara baap afridi le gya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

jaldi khatam karo inki innings ... mere ko lunch bhi karna hai .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ais bar yeh worl cup jeet jaien tou maza ajai yara....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hafeez.... ura dey aiskou.


----------



## Evil Flare

yeh khatmal bowl kyu nahi pakarta ..

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

yaar Powerplay se pehly out karo ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Agar WI yeh match jeet gaya na toh mein fatake fodunga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Wahab riaz ka yeh aakhri match hai bus ..... Shoaib ko lao waapis .


----------



## Secret Service

yar Gul ko bowling do .....


----------



## fawwaxs

Come on Team Pak! Finish up and bat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Ian Botham comes on air and says, "Funny old game!" and Tony Cozier goes, " I don't find this funny at all!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

^ itni bhi kya jaldi hai ?


----------



## Devil Soul

Hafeez 10 -3 - 16- 2 wkt


----------



## Evil Flare

Prat: "Cant understand why Afridi isnt bowling himself out and bringing on Gul to finish off the misery."


----------



## Whiplash

^cricinfo?


----------



## chisty_chowdhury




----------



## Secret Service

Markus said:


> Agar WI yeh match jeet gaya na toh mein fatake fodunga.


 
* fatake fodunga* ye kia hota han ... * Patake Porunga * hota han....


----------



## Evil Flare

partnership 29 runs, 9.1 overs


afridi kaha mar gaya yaaar

is kutte ko over de dia


----------



## fawwaxs

Afridi should be going for the kill not making them play the 50 overs now!!! So so annoying :/


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Come on, we can win....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Shane Warne on Pak - Pakistan bowlers and team look the real deal.. Tough to beat.. Could win world cup !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

We r taking revenge.......for BD.

chander paul must die..lol


----------



## Karachiite

I dont think Akhtar is going to play any matches now due to his spat with Kamran Akmal. So get used to Wahab Riaz.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Need to take Chanderpaul's wicket. He is becoming headache.


----------



## fawwaxs

Ian Chappell Shane Warne and most of the "experts" who didn't even mention Pak should bend over and ask for Roger Pakistan


----------



## JonAsad

Pk- so now Pakistan is playing with them- as usual not going for the kill- thats bad-


----------



## Markus

secretservice said:


> * fatake fodunga* ye kia hota han ... * Patake Porunga * hota han....


 
India mein toh fatake fodunga hi hota hai.


----------



## Devil Soul

Fall of wickets1-14 (Gayle, 2.5 ov),* 2-16 (Smith, 5.1 ov), 3-16 (Bravo, 5.4 ov)*, 4-58 (Sarwan, 24.1 ov),* 5-69 (Pollard, 26.4 ov), 6-69 (Thomas, 26.5 ov),* *7-71 (Sammy, 27.2 ov), 8-71 (Bishoo, 27.5 ov)*


----------



## Soumitra

Yaar inhone to century banali Now Pakistan is in danger P


----------



## Markus

If WI wins from here, then they deserve to win this world cup.


----------



## Vinod2070

Anything above 125 will be competitive.


----------



## Secret Service

Markus said:


> India mein toh fatake fodunga hi hota hai.


 
india ma phool ko fool bolte han.... ..javed akhtar se kuch seek loo ....


----------



## Secret Service

Markus said:


> If WI wins from here, then they deserve to win this world cup.


 
app ke mu main khaak ......


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

secretservice said:


> app ke mu main khaak ......


 
Javed Akhtar khud mujse seekhkar gaya hai 

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




secretservice said:


> app ke mu main khaak ......


 
WI jeetega.


----------



## fawwaxs

What exactly is Katrina advertising in that ad?


----------



## fawwaxs

Thank you to our fielding today. Its not that bad.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury




----------



## fawwaxs

Lala is back \O/


----------



## Karachiite

Just need to get Chendermukhi out now. Afridi is saving himself and Ajmal for powerplay.


----------



## fawwaxs

Lol Ramiz raja: Pakistani fans with clothes on n clothes off .


----------



## farhan_9909

Vinod2070 said:


> Anything above 125 will be competitive.


 
i dnt think so

anything above 200 will be competative for pakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BYE BYE W.I!


----------



## SAUD-404

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## farhan_9909

out

outttttt


----------



## SAUD-404

111/9 W.I


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## fawwaxs

West Indies 111/9 (41.2 ov) vs PAkistan And that's why Razzaq is my tied fav with Afridi!


----------



## fawwaxs

Geo to asay? lol dubbed on Geo Super 

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

Finally. One more wicket left.


----------



## fawwaxs

One more to go, and then let&#8217;s party. I wish we had killed them under 80


----------



## Evil Flare

chalo bus .. ab aakhri out kar do ..

& by the way .. where the hell is chummi baba

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

Afridi .... nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SAUD-404

ALL OUT


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BOOM BOOM AFRIDI!


----------



## Evil Flare

Chalo bus ... ab fatafat chase kar lo


----------



## farhan_9909

113 target


----------



## Karachiite

112 all out/. Another wicket for Afridi.


----------



## SAUD-404

112 ALL OUT WELL PLAYED PAKISTAN


----------



## fawwaxs

THE WORLD IS COMING DOWN, THE FLAGS ARE UP! WHO'S GONNA BE NUMBER ONE WHO'S GONNA TAKE HOME THE CUP!!!


----------



## compak




----------



## Karachiite

Lets see how Pakistani batsmen play. I predict we will win with 4 wickets gone.


----------



## fawwaxs

THANK YOU Team PAkistan for making our Pakistanday so special... Well played


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> chalo bus .. ab aakhri out kar do ..
> 
> & by the way .. where the hell is chummi baba



I am here! Observing you


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Pakistan nai to le lee WI ki.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Mutee said:


> To all my fellow countrymen don't be so disappointed if Pakistan loses tomorrow it's a game and not the end if the world and frankly Pakistan needs progress in other areas but don't Lose hope but I personally feel it's going to be very difficult for Pakistan


 
This is what you said before the match. Now please don't feel bad how Pakistan destroyed West Indies.

Haters gonna Hate.


----------



## VelocuR

Chendermukhi, LOL!


----------



## alphamale

W.I ka toh ho gaya ta-ta bye bye. now it should be cakewalk for pak batsmen.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wtf... wat's got into these Pak players? They look like possessed! I would rather lose to OZ's tomorrow than facing these guys on S/F!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*112, They have been shot out for third lowest World-cup total.*


----------



## JonAsad

Mark Nicholas put it in the best way possible when he described Pakistan's performance today; here are his exact words: 'For a nation that does not play test cricket at home, for a nation that has been beset by so many problems, to see this has been absolutely mesmeric'. One can't put it more brilliantly and succinctly than that. Right from the time, Gayle's thumping drive couldn't clear mid off, it was Pakistan all the way. They had the West Indies in all sorts of trouble and once Sarwan got out, just when he was beginning to look good, the flood-gates opened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*anybody know better quality link for free?

My paid subscription is expired now *


----------



## JonAsad

Terrific performance from the Pakistanis though it must be said. Mesmeric bowling, inspirational captaincy and most importantly playing as a team after a long time. It's all the more sweet for this performance has come on their National Day - which is today.


----------



## razgriz19

w-indies all out for 112!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

aaaaaaaaaahahaha !!!
Now guys please support India against Australia,so that we can have an India Pakistan semi final!!


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok ko bulao yaar main us ki post pardhny ke liye 140km se gari chala ker aya hoon ahhahahahhah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

windi ki toh ban gaiii


----------



## Devil Soul

now its up to the openers to finish the game.... a good display with the bat is long over due @ Hafeez .....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

windi ki toh ban gayi!!

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Kemar Roach will take 5 wickets in the opening over,i have a feeling


----------



## Karachiite

Zaki said:


> *anybody know better quality link for free?
> 
> My paid subscription is expired now *



Live Cricket Streaming - Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Online - Free

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Markus

WI is such a chu**** team.


----------



## Devil Soul

Zaki said:


> *anybody know better quality link for free?
> 
> My paid subscription is expired now *


 
Note: We do not encourage to watch ICC World Cup 2011 online illegally. You should follow your countries Internet guidelines before attempting watch the channel online.

The list is taken from geniusgeeks.com

#1 Crictime.com: This is one of my favorite channel to watch cricket online for free. There are multiple servers available to world cup 2011 matches online for free..

#2 Webcric.com: Similar to above channel there are multiple streaming links available to watch world cup 2011 cricket matches live.

#3 Extracover.net: One of the good channel where you can also enjoy chatting with like minded people. If the above channels are not working for you then you can try this channel. There are multiple streaming link to ICC world cup 2011.

#4 Cricfire.com: You can watch highlights of ICC world cup 2011 from here. There are multiple links available to watch live cricket.

#5 Atdhe.net: One of the most trusted source for world cup live streaming links

#6 Freedocast.com: You can search here for ICC world cup 2011 live matches online. There are number of live streaming channels available to watch world cup 2011 live online for free.

#7 live-cricket-match.com: There are multiple links available here. They also stream live cricket on HD quality. If you are one of those looking for a quality links then this channel might come handy.

#8 Firstrow.net: World cup 2011 live streaming links will be available here.

#9 Ustream.tv: There will be multiple streaming links available once the match is live. One of the best source to watch ICC world cup 2011 live online for free. Search for your favorite channel from here.

#10 Justin.tv: Similar to above channel there are live streaming link to world cup cricket matches available. Search for the appropriate channel to watch ICC world cup 2011 live online for free.

#11 livecricket.bollym4u.com: Watch ICC cricket world cup 2011 online for free. All the matches will be shown here. There are multiple links available over here. Moreover you can also watch other sports matches here.

Not so free other ways to see the cricket event:

WILLOW.TV:If you are living in US, the best way to watch World cup 2011 Cricket live streaming is by using the service provided by Willow.TV. Though it is a premium service they offer unmatched cricket streaming in HD quality, and they even have mobile applications that let you watch live matches in almost all smartphone platforms. Willow. TV maintains agreements with ICC and other cricketing agencies for online streaming of World cup cricket 2011. Therefore, the service is legal in all supported countries. You can purchase a suitable cricket package from their website, willow.tv

World cup 2011 live streaming in mobile: Vodafone in India has come to an agreement with ESPN, and that will allow them to stream world cup 2011 live on mobile phones. This service will be available for all Vodafone customers with a 2G or 3G smartphone and a valid GPRS plan. Contact the customer care for more details.

ESPN Cricifo Mobile app: The popular Cricinfo Mobicast application has been redesigned to include several new features. Latest version will be known as ESPN Cricinfo and is already available for download at iOS app store. This app has features like push notifications, live cricket scores, ball-by-ball commentary, team ranking, news, video streaming, etc. Those who use other OS platforms can download it by going to ci.plusmo.com on their mobile browser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Neo Cricket Live - Live Tv
http://viewlivecricket.blogspot.com/p/1.html
http://cricloverz.info/


----------



## Al-zakir

Happy to see them Indis all out at 112. Now it's time to bat hard and send them home quick.


----------



## JonAsad

Imran Khan said:


> ashok ko bulao yaar main us ki post pardhny ke liye 140km se gari chala ker aya hoon ahhahahahhah


 
Bhai Ashok ko choro- woh aik mareez hai Pakistan phobia hai usay- tusi apni sunao 140+ kmh- Sahir system kaam nai ker rehay they aj kya?-

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




Imran Khan said:


> ashok ko bulao yaar main us ki post pardhny ke liye 140km se gari chala ker aya hoon ahhahahahhah


 
Bhai Ashok ko choro- woh aik mareez hai Pakistan phobia hai usay- tusi apni sunao 140+ kmh- Sahir system kaam nai ker rehay they aj kya?-


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Imran Khan said:


> ashok ko bulao yaar main us ki post pardhny ke liye 140km se gari chala ker aya hoon ahhahahahhah


 
Bhai jan ye *Ashok* sahib kon hein or kia aesa keh dia jo harr koi un ke pechee parra hae.........Interesting!



Glorious Resolve said:


> Bhai Ashok ko choro- woh aik mareez hai Pakistan phobia hai usay- tusi apni sunao 140+ kmh- Sahir system kaam nai ker rehay they aj kya?-


 
lol ....thanks for the timely reply.
(the thanks will be conferred on other posts,as it doesn't look good here.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

KhanTV.Com Free Live TV Channels Live Cricket Streaming

Many Live Stream option available in this site


----------



## iioal malik

Punjabbi Munda said:


> windi ki toh ban gayi!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------
> 
> Kemar Roach will take 5 wickets in the opening over,i have a feeling


 
Lanat hai tum pa n on your black tongue for wishing such thing..Bet u brett lee gonna take 7 wicket in his 10 for only 17 runs against india tomorow 

You always try to stink your leg into every pakistani thread seems like you don't want to be respected here..


----------



## Karachiite

Imran Khan said:


> ashok ko bulao yaar main us ki post pardhny ke liye 140km se gari chala ker aya hoon ahhahahahhah


 
Your too late he probably has committed suicide by now.


----------



## Kinetic

Just normal match. WI batting line up failed but here more miserably in front of Pakistani bowling attack.

*What surprised me is Wahab Riaz's selection instead of Akhtar!!!! *


----------



## Al-zakir

I prefer Afridi Bhai perform with bat. I mean, I am missing all the sixes and fours.


----------



## alphamale

pakistan should not lose 2-3 early wkts, otherwise pakistan can make any total embarrassing- tony greig


----------



## farhan_9909

i can feel indian pr kia guzarr rhi hay..


----------



## VelocuR

Where is Ambrose and Walsh?


----------



## Imran Khan

Glorious Resolve said:


> Bhai Ashok ko choro- woh aik mareez hai Pakistan phobia hai usay- tusi apni sunao 140+ kmh- Sahir system kaam nai ker rehay they aj kya?-
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai Ashok ko choro- woh aik mareez hai Pakistan phobia hai usay- tusi apni sunao 140+ kmh- Sahir system kaam nai ker rehay they aj kya?-


 
&#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1603;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1585; &#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582;&#1582; saher ki k isy fiker hai mujhy to ashok sahab ke comment pardhny ke liye chand se ana parta to a jata > speacialy 292 wala comment hahahahahhahah


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> i can feel indian pr kia guzarr rhi hay..


 
what?


----------



## Imran Khan

farhan_9909 said:


> i can feel indian pr kia guzarr rhi hay..


 
is liye ashok login nhi ho raha i think wo visitor ban ker pardh raha hai


----------



## jbond197

112 runs.. I bet Pakistan will win the match well before 20 overs...


----------



## Evil Flare

fourrr ...................


Roach to Mohammad Hafeez, FOUR


----------



## Evil Flare

Another Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani batsmen on fire!!!!


----------



## Kinetic

jbond197 said:


> 112 runs.. I bet Pakistan will win the match well before 20 overs...


 
Nope, they should go in a steady way without losing wickets.


----------



## jbond197

Imran Khan said:


> is liye ashok login nhi ho raha i think wo visitor ban ker pardh raha hai


 
Choro Imran bhai.. us bande ne jyada se jyada yeh kaha hoga ki Pakistan haar jaayega.. kisi ke kehne se game jeeti haari nahi jaati.. Baaki sab choro aap to bas bottle kolne ki tayaari karo...


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan 11/0 (0.6 ov)


----------



## Markus

Bas ab kal India jeet jaaye to maza aa jayega.

Toh phir 29th ko India Pakistan aame samne honge.


----------



## Evil Flare

Four LB by Akmal

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

Another Four by Akmal


----------



## Evil Flare

Awesome support by Bengladeshi brothers ... Thank YOU ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Yeah hats off to them. They are a great crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

RaptorRX707 said:


> Where is Ambrose and Walsh?


 
bhai, yeh 2011 ka world cup chal raha hai, 1992 ka nai. past se wapis laut aayo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Four by Hafeez


----------



## WAQAS119

Aamir Zia said:


> Awesome support by Bengladeshi brothers ... Thank YOU ...


 
Yea! I have to say that Bangladeshi crowd is awesome with such a great support for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JonAsad

Lagta hai ashok ki fut gai- WI ko latar rehay hein donon openers -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Great support by our Bangaladeshi brothers. Doesnt feel like Pakistan is playing on a forign ground. 2nd home away from home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Bangladesh Fans supporting Pakistan ! 

We will show you to DESTROY W.I bowlers killers that hurt you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Four by Akmal ... Catch Dropped too


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DAMN........... WE R HITTIN IT..

WHERE R U MARKUS?? AB PATAKHAY CHALA..HAHAHHA


----------



## Kinetic

Lots of Pakistanis went there for this match. Special visa have been issued by SL, BD and India.


----------



## Hyde

The crowd has gone bezerk cheering the green shirts!

No worries, if not Bangladesh... Pakistan is taking revenge of Bangladesh 

Pay back time for West Indies.... last week they had Bangladesh all out for 58 and now......... 

kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Run Rate: 12.60!*


----------



## Markus

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> DAMN........... WE R HITTIN IT..
> 
> WHERE R U MARKUS?? AB PATAKHAY CHALA..HAHAHHA


 
I am here. 

I am not going anywhere. 

Thik hai yaar, mere pathake kal kaam aayenge Australia ko harane ke baad.


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> DAMN........... WE R HITTIN IT..
> 
> *WHERE R U MARKUS?? AB PATAKHAY CHALA*..HAHAHHA


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

\m/ PAKISTAN \m/


----------



## Durrak

*30/0 (3.0 overs)*


----------



## Evil Flare

30 run 3 overs .


----------



## iPhone

Choukon ki barish ho rehi hai

Pak 30-0


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Markus said:


> I am here.
> 
> I am not going anywhere.
> 
> Thik hai yaar, mere pathake kal kaam aayenge Australia ko harane ke baad.


 
Hamari khushi mein bhi khush ho ja lalay!


----------



## WAQAS119

Kinetic said:


> Lots of Pakistanis went there for this match. Special visa have been issued by SL, BD and India.


 
India issued 5000 visas according to media report. make it 10,000 for Bangladesh. This crowd is almost of 50,000.


----------



## Markus

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hamari khushi mein bhi khush ho ja lalay!


 
Pehlo jeeto to sahi bhai.

Abhi picture baaki hai dost.


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> Thik hai yaar, mere pathake kal kaam aayenge Australia ko harane ke baad.


 
You don't want to believe what Chummi baba hinted early? 

Note: Although chummi babas final verdict will be issued tomorrow!


----------



## monitor

Todays Pakistani bowling was owe some till i watched . i was taking a nap thought to watch the match after becoming fresh but their deadly bowling have finish the west Indies within that period of time .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> You don't want to believe what Chummi baba hinted early?


 
Forget Chummi baba.

This WI is such a chu**** team, even Ireland would have had played a better game.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Who is this chummi baba??
P.S I just saw 2 oriental girls with Pakistani Flags.... LOL........Looks like our team is gettin popular day by day....


----------



## SAUD-404

what is the latest score????????????


----------



## Durrak

4444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Markus said:


> Forget Chummi baba.
> 
> This WI is such a chu**** team, even Ireland would have had played a better game.


 
HAHHA... in front of us every team is a c... team these days....... even australia..

P.S= Another new 4!


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> Forget Chummi baba.
> 
> This WI is such a chu**** team, even Ireland would have had played a better game.


 
I am not talking about Pakistan,WestIndies or Irland 

Again! I will tell you final situation when I come back from office tomorrow: May be at 6:00 PM PKT.


----------



## Durrak

43/0 (5.0 overs )


----------



## Evil Flare

42 Runs 4.5 overs .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

\m/ PAKISTAN \m/ \m/ PAKISTAN \m/ \m/ PAKISTAN \m/ \m/ PAKISTAN \m/


----------



## Evil Flare

Spinners arrived .... Little bit caution required here


----------



## Kinetic

WAQAS119 said:


> You don't want to believe what Chummi baba hinted early?
> 
> Note: Although chummi babas final verdict will be issued tomorrow!


 
What chammi baba predicted for this match? Even I predicted earlier than baba.  If tomorrow India doesn't win than I will kill chammi baba. 



> India issued 5000 visas according to media report. make it 10,000 for Bangladesh. This crowd is almost of 50,000.



This stadium has capacity of 25000 people. BTW my thought was from bangladeshi news chennal report.


----------



## WAQAS119

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> *Who is this chummi baba??*
> P.S I just saw 2 oriental girls with Pakistani Flags.... LOL........Looks like our team is gettin popular day by day....


Chummi baba is world intelligent man with lots of talent, charm and charisma.


----------



## Markus

WAQAS119 said:


> *Chummi baba is world intelligent man* with lots of talent, charm and charisma.


 
But u told me that Chummi baba is a octopus.

So even u r confused abt Chummi baba


----------



## Al-zakir

How is the crowed in Mirpur?


----------



## WAQAS119

Kinetic said:


> What chammi baba predicted for this match? Even I predicted earlier than baba.  If tomorrow India doesn't win than I will kill chammi baba.



Sorry man! what I know so far is that India gona lose tomorrow but don't lose heart because it is not final. I will ask my friend the final position just before the match. I will return from office at 6:00 PKT so I will be able to post that here at 6:00 PKT. Hope that match sitation is vague at that time because then only you can trust my source.


----------



## SAUD-404

44444444444444444444444444444


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

4 Devendra


----------



## yesboss

seems like india and austrailia are both going out of this tournament ..... soon.


----------



## WAQAS119

Al-zakir said:


> How is the crowed in Mirpur?


 
Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> How is the crowed in Mirpur?


 
Cheering as they are supporting the home team

I am really surprised to see so many peoples holding the flag of Pakistan and painted Flag of Pakistan on their bodies and dancing and roaring around

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Durrak

444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## SAUD-404

4444444444444444444444444


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> How is the crowed in Mirpur?


 
Ask some one watching the game in mirpur and inform us . i think all support going to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

51 from 47 balls


----------



## Al-zakir

AS I have been telling, Pakistan team is very popular in Bangladesh. I bet all most all Bangladeshi supporting Pakistan team right now and going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kinetic

WAQAS119 said:


> Sorry man! what I know so far is that *India gona lose tomorrow* but don't lose heart because it is not final. I will ask my friend the final position just before the match. I will return from office at 6:00 PKT so I will be able to post that here at 6:00 PKT. Hope that match sitation is vague at that time because then only you can trust my source.


 


Waiting for final prediction fro chummi baba.  from first he said India will win this WC. lol


----------



## SAUD-404

another 444444444444444444444444


----------



## Durrak

4444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

8.1
Sammy to Kamran Akmal, FOUR


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus said:


> But u told me that Chummi baba is a octopus.
> 
> So even u r confused abt Chummi baba


 
 did I


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> Ask some one watching the game in mirpur and inform us . i think all support going to Pakistan


 
Where you at? Aren't you watching the game at Mirpur?


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444
55/0


----------



## WAQAS119

Kinetic said:


> Waiting for final prediction fro chummi baba.  from first he said India will win this WC. lol


 
This was what I was hearing since day one from him but suddenly he told me that India gona lose tomorrow 
Chummi baba is dependent on his friend man!


----------



## monitor

4444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan 58/0 (10.0 ov)


----------



## Hyde

*if Pakistan wins today - Pakistan is going to be the only team to qualify for Semi Finals of all ICC events since 2007 

correct me if I am wrong?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

It can be the greatest victory in Pakistan's history if we win this by 10 wickets.


----------



## SAUD-404

44444444444444444444


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

44444444444444


----------



## SAUD-404

Black Blood said:


> It can be the greatest victory in Pakistan's history if we win this by 10 wickets.


lets hope"""""""""""""


----------



## Evil Flare

Required RR 1.19


----------



## Devil Soul

req 50 from 237 balls


----------



## Al-zakir

I think Pakistan may win before 20 over.


----------



## Hyde

Black Blood said:


> It can be the greatest victory in Pakistan's history if we win this by 10 wickets.


 
Greatest victory it would be if we win the Final of this world cup in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Black Blood said:


> It can be the greatest victory in Pakistan's history if we win this by 10 wickets.


 
Insh'Allah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

India, get the sheilas and munnis ready! Boys are coming soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Zaki said:


> Greatest victory it would be if we win the Final of this world cup in India


 
This will be very sweet.


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## SAUD-404

444444444444444444444


----------



## WAQAS119

Zaki said:


> Greatest victory it would be if we win the Final of this world cup in India


 
well said! Imagine Pakistan Flag raised in Mumbai! InshaAllah!


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan require another 40 runs with 10 wickets and 38.0 overs remaining


----------



## alphamale

oye koi pakistan ke batsmen se kaho k semi final k liye bhi kuch bacha lo, sari aachi batting aaj hi kar loge kya????


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok sahab ayee hai ke nhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Where is the Indians gone?


----------



## Evil Flare

I think we should opt of third power play tooo ...

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




Al-zakir said:


> Where is the Indians gone?


 
praying for tomorrow's match ..


----------



## Devil Soul

We are celebrating PAKISTAN DAY in style... thank u TEAM PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Markus bhai kidhar ho? phtakhay nahi phornay ?


----------



## alphamale

Imran Khan said:


> ashok sahab ayee hai ke nhi?


 
aaj toh uska aana mumkin nai lagta


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

Another four by hafizzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

4444444444444444444444


----------



## kobiraaz

one of my friend said it seems 2 him he is in lahore, not in mirpur. . . . . . . . . It is quite normal. . . Bangladeshi people were always gr8 fan of Imran khan, wasim akram, saeed anwar, inzamam. . . . . . And they r continuing. . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Evil Flare

it would be so classic if we chase the total with 10 wickets in hands .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Required RR 0.88


----------



## Devil Soul

Bangla fighter said:


> one of my friend said it seems 2 him he is in lahore, not in mirpur. . . . . . . . . It is quite normal. . . Bangladeshi people were always gr8 fan of Imran khan, wasim akram, saeed anwar, inzamam. . . . . . And they r continuing. . . .


 
ur rite i saw Imran Khan's interview & he said that i can guarantee you that it will b a jam packed stadium & every one will be cheering for PAK team.. Thank u Bangladesh


----------



## iPhone

Aamir Zia said:


> it would be so classic if we chase the total with 10 wickets in hands .



looks like it's happening.


----------



## WAQAS119

*Congrats to all felows for Pakistan getting into semis* 

*Lets start celebrations!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Devil Soul said:


> ur rite i saw Imran Khan's interview & he said that i can guarantee you that it will b a jam packed stadium & every one will be cheering for PAK team.. Thank u Bangladesh


 
Nothing to be thanking about. It natural feeling for Bangladeshi ot support their former country men and brothers in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> ashok sahab ayee hai ke nhi?


 
woh aaj kaise aa ga meray bhai... senseless discussion ke liye pehle koi bahana bhi chahiye hota hai... aaj usay milay ga nahi


----------



## WAQAS119

Al-zakir said:


> Nothing to be thanking about. It natural feeling for Bangladeshi ot support their former country men and brothers in Islam.


 
only those in govt. are hawkish toward Pakistan.


----------



## Al-zakir

I think many did not even go to work today.


----------



## Hyde

it reminds me Pakistan vs New Zealand semi final of 1999 when we won comfortably

But then we lost Aussis badly in the final 

I hope that is not repeated once again


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan require another 28 runs with 10 wickets and 35.0 overs remaining


----------



## Al-zakir

WAQAS119 said:


> only those in govt. are hawkish toward Pakistan.


 
Only Bharti dalal Awami Bharti dalal league.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sab

Congrats Pakistan.....

Worthless WI players made it a dull QF match...


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Zaki said:


> Greatest victory it would be if we win the Final of this world cup in India


 
InshaAllah we will win


----------



## MaheenRizvi

WI players are not worthless. WI is a great team and we shouldn't ridicule them. BUT the Pakistani team have surely made us all proud. I am proud of our team, whether they win or lose the cup is unpredictable but we can surely say our boys played the best. Masha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Few more 4's. Come on. Finish them indis.


----------



## American Pakistani

wow what is this?


----------



## MaheenRizvi

We should also appreciate our Bangladeshi friends, they have cheered for us.


----------



## American Pakistani

I just wake up & i can't beleive what i see

Pakistan Jeetay ga, didn't i said b4?


----------



## Devil Soul

28 away from the semis.


----------



## Evil Flare

Four by hafiz & its his fifty comes up


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

Another 4 by Hafiz


----------



## Al-zakir

Few more Hafeez bhai.


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan require another 18 runs with 10 wickets and 32.4 overs remaining


----------



## Devil Soul

18 away from the semis.


----------



## Al-zakir

Double four. Wow!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Congrats to Hafeez on getting his 50


----------



## Al-zakir

Required RR 0.55...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

MashaAllah-


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Required RR 0.55...


 
oh my god... Require Run Rate increased to 0.56 now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

btw kinda off topic but Elizabeth Taylor died of heart attack.....


----------



## Al-zakir

Usually Indians are all over thread yet today they are no where to be found. I hope it stay this way in all thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## MaheenRizvi

But I must admit, I am a little sad for WI. I have always admired them, who can forget the brilliant Brian Lara for his test match, Jerome Taylor for his hatrick? Plus they were 2004 ICC Champions winners.  So my heart is sad for WI players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

sport has nothing to do with god.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## alphamale

Al-zakir said:


> Usually Indians are all over thread yet today they are no where to be found. I hope it stay that in all thread.


 
no, we evil indians won't leave u alone.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Devil Soul said:


> btw kinda off topic but Elizabeth Taylor died of heart attack.....


 
OMG  this is sad, I loved ET


----------



## Gold1010

WAQAS119 said:


> *Congrats to all felows for Pakistan getting into semis*
> 
> *Lets start celebrations!*


 
lmao what is that !


///////////////

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

by Gods grace.... we WON......


----------



## WAQAS119

Aussie4ever said:


> lmao what is that !
> 
> 
> ///////////////



This is special dance for celebrating world cup!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

11 runs away....


----------



## Sonic_boom



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

444444444444444

7 more to win


----------



## Durrak

777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Gold1010

i want to see a india-pakistan semi but i also want australia to beat india


----------



## American Pakistani

44444444444444444


----------



## Durrak

6666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Al-zakir

Only thing missing is a SIXXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## Evil Flare

Sonic_boom said:


>


 



That so coool bro ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

4444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

4 more to win ................


----------



## Devil Soul

4 more reqd... Yeah babe thats wat am talking about :p


----------



## Al-zakir

Required RR 0.13.


----------



## Evil Flare

4 .

Pakistan win the match with 10 wickets ...


----------



## Durrak




----------



## S.U.R.B.

We have taken the revenge of the defeat of our Bangladeshi brothers in Dhaka.......WI wasn't able to take a single wicket.


----------



## American Pakistani

CONGRATS WE WON


----------



## Gold1010

grats

//////////////

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Karachiite

We are going to the semis!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

BRING IT!

Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Lets Celebrate with Kamran Akmal...





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

WAH WAH WAH ........................................ PAKISTAN ZINDABAD......................... PAK ALL DA WAY


----------



## Imran Khan

alphamale said:


> aaj toh uska aana mumkin nai lagta


 
ye ashok sahab ne hamy bhut niraash kiya hai ajj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan qualifies for the Semi Finals!!!

Congrats Pakistan and Pakistani fans!


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## VelocuR




----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Pakistan Ra**d WI..!! *


----------



## Markus

Asim Aquil said:


> BRING IT!
> 
> Pakistan Zindabad!


 
Yes, we will.

On 29th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Jana is missing today................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## compak

Congratulations to all pdf members


----------



## iPhone

Congratulation Pakistan and Pakistanis. The win and qualification for the semis couldn't have come on a more appropriate day than 23rd March, Pakistan Day.


----------



## alphamale

congats to pak

west indies crushed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## integra

*Congrats on the win brothers!* By the way anyone thinks that the crowd was amazing....hehe!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Al-zakir

*Mubarak!! For massive win against west India. Proud of you brothers and Pakistan day Mubarak.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VelocuR

*A SPECIAL WIN FOR BANGLADESH AND THEIR FANS, HOPE WE MAKE YOU FEELING BETTER AFTER DESTROY THEIR W.I BOWLERS*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aussie4ever said:


> lmao what is that !
> 
> 
> ///////////////



Our sacred cricket ritual..... We do tht after defeating the aussies.....LOL

P.S=THANK U GUYS FOR SUPPORTING PAKISTAN...ESPECIALLY BANGLADESHIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Imran Khan said:


> ye ashok sahab ne hamy bhut niraash kiya hai ajj


 
Ashok gul hojata hai Pakistan ke jeetne par!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

*Chummi to everyone from Chummi baba*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonic_boom

LOL WI got practically butchered today by Pakistan.. 
I hope PAK vs IND semifinal


----------



## iPhone

Thank you Bangladesh and Bangladeshi people for your tremendous support.

edit: PD's gotta have a Bangladesh flag emoticon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bc040400065

integra said:


> *Congrats on the win brothers!* By the way anyone thinks that the crowd was amazing....hehe!


 
It was great. brothers supporting pakistan team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Best gift from Pakistan Cricket Team on Pakistan Day!


----------



## VelocuR

Farhan: *"My Depression is over. Pakistan has paid back the 10 wicket win by West Indies from 1992. Nothing else matters to me right now." *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Arey baba saman lane gaya tha......

Han tau kiya hua? Pakistan jeet gaya?
Wo tau khair hona hi tha.....kamzor team ke saath jo khele the aap log....

Chalo ab tau India final me a gayi samjho......


----------



## alphamale

i think this is most convincing win by any team in world cup semi final history. well played pakistan.


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Arey baba saman lane gaya tha......
> 
> Han tau kiya hua? Pakistan jeet gaya?
> Wo tau khair hona hi tha.....kamzor team ke saath jo khele the aap log....
> 
> Chalo ab tau India final me a gayi samjho......


 
abe zyada mat bol.....kal India haar jayegi toh sabse bhaag ta firega.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FreekiN

World Cup victory ON THE WAY


----------



## ashok321

Markus said:


> abe zyada mat bol.....kal India haar jayegi toh sabse bhaag ta firega.


 
Baap ka maal hai kiya - India har jayegi....

Loji Desh drohi a gaye...


----------



## Durrak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

One thing we forgot is to show *BOOM BOOM* today to the fans, sorry not at thsi time !


----------



## Markus

ashok321 said:


> Baap ka maal hai kiya - India har jayegi....
> 
> Loji Desh drohi a gaye...


 
abhi tu ghar jaake so ja...kal milenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

RaptorRX707 said:


> One thing we forgot is to show *BOOM BOOM* today to the fans, sorry not at thsi time !


 
We'll show them that in Wankhade Stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sonic_boom

Pakistan proved today that they are deserving candidates for CWC 11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Karachiite said:


> We'll show them that in Wankhade Stadium.


 
Tum log Mohali se wapis ghar jaaoge.

Wankhede tak pahuch hi nahi paoge.


----------



## iPhone

Mohammad Hafeez speaks good english.


----------



## VelocuR

*Afridi: "This is a great gift to give back to the nation on Pakistan Day. We tried to stick to our plans and the boys have done a great job doing that. Kamran and Hafeez did really well. Personally I just tried to maintain line and length, these were great conditions for spin if you landed it on the length. We had tried Rehman against NZ and Aus, he did well, and today we backed Hafeez and he pulled it off with the ball." *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehru

*CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE. We have qualified for the semi finals. Double treat on Pakistan day. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Karachiite said:


> We'll show them that in Wankhade Stadium.


 
Oh YES, they will witness BOOM -BOOOOOOM!


----------



## SQ8

The team reflects the psyche of the nation.. 
When we go down.. we really crash..
And when we come up.. aint no power save god that can stand in our way.



p.s..
Hope the Aussies go down..

Reactions: Like Like:
 9


----------



## Hyde

*Pakistan is the only team to qualify for Semi Finals of all ICC Events since 2007

     *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

*That's a devastating win for Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Matterhorn

W I done and dusted


----------



## Karachiite

Markus said:


> Tum log Mohali se wapis ghar jaaoge.
> 
> Wankhede tak pahuch hi nahi paoge.


 
You guys wont even make it to Mohali. Tata bye bye from Ahmedabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

I don't know why i have a feeling that Pakistan will win this World Cup.

Inshallah my feelings will come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD -------

This World Cup is Ours YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VelocuR

*BRING WORLD CUP 2011 ** JUST LIKE TWENTY20 CHAMPIONSHIP!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

*Congrats to Pakistan. * 

The team played well in both batting and bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Will be cheering for India tomorrow..


----------



## MM_Haider

imagine pakistani national anthem and pakistani flag hoisted in Mumbaiiiiiiiii...... alaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

there is at least something, we are damn awesome at..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

MM_Haider said:


> imagine pakistani national anthem and pakistani flag hoisted in Mumbaiiiiiiiii...... alaaaaa


 
then.......
it goes with both teams playing..


----------



## MaheenRizvi

I know this song is for the army but I want to dedicate it to our Pakistani Brothers. 'Ae Puttar Hattan te nai vikdey'


----------



## American Pakistani

Openers did great job.

Pakistan team looks in full form. Keep going team we're just 2 matches away from celebrations.

Win the Semi finals & than Final & cup is ours. Inshallah.


----------



## MM_Haider

Prism said:


> then.......
> it goes with both teams playing..


 
wishful thinking


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistani bowler Shahid Afridi in action during the first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Santro said:


> The team reflects the psyche of the nation..
> When we go down.. we really crash..
> And when we come up.. aint no power save god that can stand in our way.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s..
> Hope the Aussies go down..


 
*Its not about India winning the cup or beating Aussies but we want an India-Pakistan match that will be exciting. Nothing else. *


----------



## VelocuR

PATIENT, SUPERB SHOTS, WATCH THE BALLS!

113 !


----------



## ashok321

*India delay decision on playing Sehwag*

India v Australia, World Cup 2011, Ahmedabad: India delay decision on playing Sehwag


----------



## ashok321

Kinetic said:


> *Its not about India winning the cup or beating Aussies but we want an India-Pakistan match that will be exciting. Nothing else. *


 

And what is the record of cricket world cups between India and Pakistan ???


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## ashok321

By Thursday night one team will be dust. At first glance, it looks like the Australians could be getting ready for a weekend flight back to their families, and watching the semi-finals from the comfort of their living-rooms. India have two of the tournament's five leading run scorers, Sachin Tendulkar and Virender Sehwag; Australia haven't any in the top ten. And when the teams met in a warm-up match in Bangalore just over a month ago, it was India who came out on top.


----------



## Paan Singh

MM_Haider said:


> wishful thinking


 
u started earlier,
i told u truth..
mark my words


----------



## Rafi

^^^^^^^^^^^
Dude take it somewhere else, this is about PAKISTAN,


----------



## integra

@chishty stop zooming otherwise you'd end up in her nostrils!


----------



## ashok321

The home-ground advantage for India should be enormous, the noise of a partisan crowd in such an important game cannot be underestimated. Every time India score a run, the Australians will be deafened, unable to hear themselves think.


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## ashok321

*India Australi odds....
*
India is fav at .66 Paisa..
Australia is 1.20...


----------



## Paan Singh

Rafi said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Dude take it somewhere else, this is about PAKISTAN,


 
but he talked abt india


----------



## Rafi

Very enjoyable and it's going absolutely crazy in Pakistan,


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## chisty_chowdhury

integra said:


> @chishty stop zooming otherwise you'd end up in her nostrils!


 
Objection noted.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistani batsman Mohammad Hafiz in action during the first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday. 






Pakistani batsman Kamran Akmol and Mohammad Hafiz run between the wickets during the first World Cup quarter-final match against Pakistan on Wednesday. 






Pakistani batsman Kamran Akmol in action during the first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday.


----------



## Time Assassin

I smell Pakistan vs India for the semis, HAHA its just startin


----------



## Spring Onion

Mubarak Pakistan on Yom-e-Pakistan 

And applause for West Indian team for their sportsmanship at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> Mubarak Pakistan on Yom-e-Pakistan
> 
> And applause for West Indian team for their sportsmanship at the end.


 
jana,
i wanted to ask u something..


----------



## American Pakistani

Jana said:


> Mubarak Pakistan on Yom-e-Pakistan
> 
> And applause for West Indian team for their sportsmanship at the end.


 
OHO kahan theen aap Jana jee, hum sab nay aap ko miss kiya itnay zabardast match may.

BTW congratulations.


----------



## Karachiite

Prism said:


> jaan,
> i wanted to ask u something..


 

Oh god I knew it, proposing time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Indeed we should applaud WIs


----------



## ashok321

That way India is through to the final......


----------



## IceCold

We won. So where are the guys who were saying one Gayle would be enough for Pakistan. Now lets see what happens tomorrow. My vote is on Australia. They are going to take this one from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

ashok321 said:


> That way India is through to the final......



Cut the crap, you'll get your chance tomorrow.


----------



## SurvivoR

Congrats to Pakistan on an emphatic win on Pakistan Day... It was Pakistan's day indeed... Mashallah... and best of luck for the semis... we need a repeat performance (apart from the missed stump opportunity and a couple of dropped catches)...

Thanx to West Indian team for their sportsmanship even in defeat... and thanx to the Bangladeshi fans and nation for supporting Pakistan... Its always great to play in Bangladesh... literally its our second home ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Mirpur-located Sher-e-Bangla National Cricket Stadium is full to its capacity during Pakistan versus West Indies match on Wednesday. 






A Bangladeshi cheers for Pakistani team during first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Spring Onion

mehru said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE. We have qualified for the semi finals. Double treat on Pakistan day. *:


 
ARAY Shoke ko Pakistan jhanda pakra diya ha aisa lag raha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Rafi said:


> Cut the crap, you'll get your chance tomorrow.


 
You lack a crystal ball - I dont!


----------



## Spring Onion

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Mirpur-located Sher-e-Bangla National Cricket Stadium is full to its capacity during Pakistan versus West Indies match on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bangladeshi cheers for Pakistani team during first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday.


 

Thank You jee Thank you. look how beautiful these two flags look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> You lack a crystal ball - I dont!


 
You have the crystal ball we got iron ones  
now cut the crap and wait for 2mrw's match.

Poor Australians will have to face bad crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MaheenRizvi

awww don't get angry


----------



## alibaz

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Mirpur-located Sher-e-Bangla National Cricket Stadium is full to its capacity during Pakistan versus West Indies match on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bangladeshi cheers for Pakistani team during first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday.


 

We were, we are and we will be brothers so what if we have different flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

Congrats to all, and thank you BD for the fabulous support!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Karachiite said:


> Oh god I knew it, proposing time.


 
oh my goshhhhhhhhh,

wat shud i say now??
roflzzzzzzz


----------



## Aslan

Congrats Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> You have the crystal ball we got iron ones
> now cut the crap and wait for 2mrw's match.
> 
> Poor Australians will have to face bad crowd


 
Aunties in Pakistan talking about having iron balls Lol


----------



## MaheenRizvi

I feel like singing 'Yoon di humain azaadi' LOL why am I coming up with inappropriate songs lol


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> You have the crystal ball we got iron ones
> now cut the crap and wait for 2mrw's match.
> 
> Poor Australians will have to face bad crowd


 
phie shah ji ,
aana hai india.
ho gya bag pack ki nahi


----------



## American Pakistani

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Mirpur-located Sher-e-Bangla National Cricket Stadium is full to its capacity during Pakistan versus West Indies match on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bangladeshi cheers for Pakistani team during first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies on Wednesday.


 
Thanx to all Bangladeshis for great support.


----------



## SQ8

Kinetic said:


> *Its not about India winning the cup or beating Aussies but we want an India-Pakistan match that will be exciting. Nothing else. *


 
We all live for that.. 
THATS IS WAR!! 

Expect all channels to be sold out on advertisements..
and..
If Pakistan make it to the final with India.. I think they will have to shift the venur to Colombo.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Pakistan Pakistan Jeeway Pakistan (this is appropriate)


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> And what is the record of cricket world cups between India and Pakistan ???


 
Records my foot. Just wait and watch Shokai.


----------



## Rafi

Jana said:


> You have the crystal ball we got iron ones
> now cut the crap and wait for 2mrw's match.
> 
> Poor Australians will have to face bad crowd


 
Jana - you hit him for a SIXER kuriyee LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

hahahahaha- if India and Pakistan come into the finals together then expect Mahabharat where Bharat will no longer be Maha (Great)


----------



## Areesh

Santro said:


> We all live for that..
> THATS IS WAR!!
> 
> Expect all channels to be sold out on advertisements..
> and..
> If Pakistan make it to the final with India.. I think they will have to shift the venur to Colombo.


 
Both Pakistan and India can't make it to the final. Either it is us or they.


----------



## American Pakistani

Santro said:


> We all live for that..
> THATS IS WAR!!
> 
> Expect all channels to be sold out on advertisements..
> and..
> If Pakistan make it to the final with India.. I think they will have to shift the venur to Colombo.


 
Lol but Pakistan & India cannot reach final together. So India should stop in Semi finals, we will take care of final.


----------



## ashok321

For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:


Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


----------



## VelocuR

The Two Ws- they have a laugh at the great performances today by Pakistan bowlers. 

I missed them alot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

Yehi Zameen - Enjoy!


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> hahahahaha- if India and Pakistan come into the finals together then expect Mahabharat where Bharat will no longer be Maha (Great)


 
bharat was maha 5000 yrs ago and will remain maha.
btw,final is in *maha*rashtra,land of thackerays
roflzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Areesh

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


 
Haan to achi tarah pees lo masala. Hum aa rahai hain Machli khanai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


 
aa dekhain zara, kis main kitna hai dam :p


----------



## Rafi

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


 
So that's what that strange fishy smell was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol



Its better suited to you shokey, its you who has won India a world cup already in his dream


----------



## Aslan

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


 
Dude its obvious that your back is on fire, thus take your loser self some where else. 
And stop spewing your on this thread. And for unchi uran urna ki koshis karna may be you should go look into the mirror and see how your own bunch of mediocre players were hyped before the cup. At least we proved every one wrong as no one gave us a realistic chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


 
leave this sir,
its not making any thing..


----------



## Secret Service

After Pakistan win .......


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

RaptorRX707 said:


> The Two Ws- they have a laugh at the great performances today by Pakistan bowlers.
> 
> I missed them alot!



*They are my Legend. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aslan said:


> Dude its obvious that your back is on fire, thus take your loser self some where else.
> And stop spewing your on this thread. And for unchi uran urna ki koshis karna may be you should go look into the mirror and see how your own bunch of mediocre players were hyped before the cup. At least we proved every one wrong as no one gave us a realistic chance.


 
Aslan- as their mahatama Gandhi said.. First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win -Mahatma Gandhi They ignored us, they laughed at us, they will fight us and we will win INSHA'ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Secret Service

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol


 
temporary celebrations ....kal tak sab teek ho jaye gai .....

But if India wins tomorrow you ll also have same feelings .....


----------



## Manticore

we've got the power!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Aunties in Pakistan talking about having iron balls Lol


 
malu aunties are only found in India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

ANTIBODY said:


> we've got the power!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

secretservice said:


> temporary celebrations ....kal tak sab teek ho jaye gai .....
> 
> But if India wins tomorrow you ll also have same feelings .....


 
i dont think so,till finals no celebration..
thats serious issue now


----------



## Rafi

Jana said:


> malu aunties are only found in India


 
Your killing the guy Jana LoL - you go girl.


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> phie shah ji ,
> aana hai india.
> ho gya bag pack ki nahi


 
oh jee main tau shopping karnay gaee thee 5 hours baad pata chala match khatam ho gaya ha.


waiting for tomorrow's match lets see


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> malu aunties are only found in India


 
shah ji mere msg da answer te do,
otherwise main so ni sakda


----------



## Karachiite

ashok321 said:


> For those Pakistanis who think they already have WC in their pocket:
> 
> 
> Machili samunder main aur mummy masala pees rahi hai....lol



Haha your @ss is on fire. It's ok lets hope the Aussies don't embarrass you guys too badly tomorrow or else we might be looking at another angry crowd like 1996.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> shah ji mere msg da answer te do,
> otherwise main so ni sakda


 
oh sabar ka Prime Minister abhi nai parha main nay check karan day


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> oh jee main tau shopping karnay gaee thee 5 hours baad pata chala match khatam ho gaya ha.
> 
> 
> waiting for tomorrow's match lets see


 
oh main kya chandigarh saaf karva davan.......


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> malu aunties are only found in India


 
Tusi v ghat nahi ....


----------



## Paan Singh

ashok321 said:


> Tusi v ghat nahi ....


 
there is no need of this...


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Tomorrow India's Malu aunties will be shouting 'Sahaayikkoo! Rakshikoo! Nokkoo!' LOL


----------



## Hyde

one very interesting comment on net

*I expect the West Indies players to throw stones at their own bus after this performance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

ashok321 said:


> Tusi v ghat nahi ....


 
Tameez si baat kar,


----------



## Aslan

MaheenRizvi said:


> Tomorrow India's Malu aunties will be shouting 'Sahaayikkoo! Rakshikoo! Nokkoo!' LOL


 
Allah muaf karay bibi/paa ji tusi malu!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ALLAHU AKBAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My God, i dont even know what to say. Am at a loss for words.


BRILLIANT PERFORMANCE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

It would be nice to see analysis from Indian tv channels after this match 

Any video from indian channel please?


----------



## Aslan

Rafi said:


> Tameez si baat kar,


 
Rafi paaji dafa karoo, koi faida nahi hai. Waisay bhi Jana say panga layrahay hain. AA bail mughay maar to chal sakta hai. But Jana madam nay marnay shuruh kiya to nani nay bhi dar kay maray yaad main bhi nahi aana.


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Tomorrow India's Malu aunties will be shouting 'Sahaayikkoo! Rakshikoo! Nokkoo!' LOL


 
wats this???
how do u know this after being pakistani


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Peshawar aur us k mazafaat mein jeet ka jashan manaya ja raha hay... baqi doston say guzarish hay k apnay wakt k mutabik chill karain... roohat-e-cricket committee.. shukriya

Pakistan paid back the 1992 World Cup defeat with 10 wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11

some of the guys here predicting 'gaylstorm' and pollard....(blizzard)


----------



## Hyde




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Firing in my village.. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aslan said:


> Allah muaf karay bibi/paa ji tusi malu!


 
OMG noooooo (female) I am not Malu :'( I am trying to learn Telugu and Malayalam from a friend


----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


> It would be nice to see analysis from Indian tv channels after this match
> 
> Any video from indian channel please?


 
oh zaki ji,
kal di wait karo,
kal hor maja aayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Aslan said:


> Rafi paaji dafa karoo, koi faida nahi hai. Waisay bhi Jana say panga layrahay hain. AA bail mughay maar to chal sakta hai. But Jana madam nay marnay shuruh kiya to nani nay bhi dar kay maray yaad main bhi nahi aana.


 
I don't like people picking on girls. Manu pata hai, Jana apna defa khud kar sakdi.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> wats this???
> how do u know this after being pakistani


 
Prism, fun and humour aside, I am keen in learning Indian languages like Telugu and Malayalam. Being a Pakistani doesn't mean I can't learn other languages


----------



## W.11

AstanoshKhan said:


> Peshawar aur us k mazafaat mein jeet ka jashan manaya ja raha hay... baqi doston say guzarish hay k apnay wakt k mutabik chill karain... roohat-e-cricket committee.. shukriya
> 
> Pakistan paid back the 1992 World Cup defeat with 10 wickets.


 
match start hone se pehle hi peshawar main advance jashan...

that was expected...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ALLAHU AKBAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My God, i dont even know what to say. Am at a loss for words.
> 
> 
> BRILLIANT PERFORMANCE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sir ji I cant wait to go to the office tom and see their faces. All the padosis were laughing when talking about Pakistans game. Ab aaye ga asli maza. like jana bibi says. Bhwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa or something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Rafi said:


>


 
i was in first grade in the states when this movie came-- it was a privilege to watch this movie , the very year it came out!



i wanna thank pak team for giving there 100%-- thats all we damand

this is the first full match ive seen since the final defeat!


----------



## Aslan

MaheenRizvi said:


> OMG noooooo (female) I am not Malu :'( I am trying to learn Telugu and Malayalam from a friend


 
Koi hoor chag da kam nahi milya.


----------



## Secret Service

AstanoshKhan said:


> Peshawar aur us k mazafaat mein jeet ka jashan manaya ja raha hay... baqi doston say guzarish hay k apnay wakt k mutabik chill karain... roohat-e-cricket committee.. shukriya
> 
> Pakistan paid back the 1992 World Cup defeat with 10 wickets.


 
Peshawar already celebrated yesterday ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Prism, fun and humour aside, I am keen in learning Indian languages like Telugu and Malayalam. Being a Pakistani doesn't mean I can't learn other languages



bahut vadia,

gr8888888,even i never tried to get southern languages....

ki gal india wich teacher lagna hai


----------



## W.11

ashok321 said:


> Tusi v ghat nahi ....


 
what does it mean??

... oohh i got it, wrong attitude


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aslan said:


> Koi hoor chag da kam nahi milya.


 
lol my punjabi is extremely weak but I managed to understand this.. Let's see if I can reply back in Punjabi. Hor kam bhi duniya wich hen per zubaan seekney da shauq hai lol


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> bahut vadia,
> 
> gr8888888,even i never tried to get southern languages....
> 
> ki gal india wich teacher lagna hai


 
South Indian languages are very complicated but very interesting. LOL I don't want to work in India but I am such a big fan of South Indian movies I thought why not learn the languages LOL


----------



## Rafi

ANTIBODY said:


> i was in first grade in the states when this movie came-- it was a privilege to watch this movie , the very year it came out!
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank pak teem to give there 100%-- thats all we damand
> 
> this is the first full match ive seen since the final defeat!


 
It's a classic bro, they were the true Transformers not this modern monstrosity.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MaheenRizvi said:


> Prism, fun and humour aside, I am keen in learning Indian languages like Telugu and Malayalam. Being a Pakistani doesn't mean I can't learn other languages


 
ppl learn farsi,arabic,chinese etc..... n ur learning malu languages?

p.s=wat is a malu?


----------



## ashok321

India is fav for tomorrow, Australia is bookies delight......


----------



## Aslan

KarachiPunk said:


> some of the guys here predicting 'gaylstorm' and pollard....(blizzard)


 
Woh kya kehtay hai global warming happened. 







Produced by Jazz of PAkpassion. 

Boom Boom Afridi Wallpaper... - PakPassion - Pakistan Cricket Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ppl learn farsi,arabic,chinese etc..... n ur learning malu languages?
> 
> p.s=wat is a malu?


 
I don't need to learn Persian, I am fluent- Chinese is not a language, Mandarine and Cantonese are two of the worlds most difficult languages   I will become old before being fluent. I tried my hands on Arabic gave up after 2 months another difficult language. I think I may give German and Russian a go after my studies when I have more free time.


----------



## mr42O

ashok321 said:


> And what is the record of cricket world cups between India and Pakistan ???



It took India 27 years to win series against Pakistan in India... I guess u remeber that too. Last time India played Pakistan in a ICC cup was in champions trophy remind me what happend there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

ashok321 said:


> India is fav for tomorrow, Australia is bookies delight......


 
O' tu fir nickle aya, sanu pata, kal match ha, un bas kar.


----------



## fatman17

pak v. wi was no match - glad we won the QF and are in the semis - the SF will be the real test - whomever wins this 1st SF wins the WC!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the indians are busy crapping themselves, considering there are 5000 visas to hand out to us terrorist Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the indians are busy crapping themselves, considering there are 5000 visas to hand out to us terrorist Pakistanis


----------



## alphamale

Zaki said:


> It would be nice to see analysis from Indian tv channels after this match
> 
> Any video from indian channel please?


 
they are all praising pakistani team esp bowlers. indians itne bhi bure nai. after all a good performance is good performance.


----------



## mr42O

Santro said:


> We all live for that..
> THATS IS WAR!!
> 
> Expect all channels to be sold out on advertisements..
> and..
> If Pakistan make it to the final with India.. I think they will have to shift the venur to Colombo.



lol how can India and Pakistan play final ? bro wake up


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MaheenRizvi said:


> I don't need to learn Persian, I am fluent- Chinese is not a language, Mandarine and Cantonese are two of the worlds most difficult languages   I will become old before being fluent. I tried my hands on Arabic gave up after 2 months another difficult language. I think I may give German and Russian a go after my studies when I have more free time.


 
Mandarin (chinese)is more difficult thn cantonese (chinese)...

Also do u belong to punjabi background ?


----------



## ashok321

mr42O said:


> It took India 27 years to win series against Pakistan in India... I guess u remeber that too. Last time India played Pakistan in a ICC cup was in champions trophy remind me what happend there ?


 
Talking about ODIs......Look at the ICC rankings.....LOL


*ICC ODI Championship

19 Mar 2011*

Team	Matches	Points	Rating
Australia	47	6092	130

India	50	5930	119

South Africa	36	4265	118

Sri Lanka	39	4596	118

England	41	4362	106

Pakistan	37	3822	103


----------



## alphamale

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the indians are busy crapping themselves, considering there are 5000 visas to hand out to us terrorist Pakistanis


 
that was not funny at all, every one is celebrating pak win here & u came from nowhere & started trolling.


----------



## ashok321

Rafi said:


> O' tu fir nickle aya, sanu pata, kal match ha, un bas kar.


 
Jad Rafi sahab kabar wich nikalke bahar anda, te me v ida hi....tapak janda hun.


----------



## VelocuR

I sincerely hope Australia crush India tmw, they will shut up and leave us alone! 

Unbelievable!


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Mandarin (chinese)is more difficult thn cantonese (chinese)...
> 
> Also do u belong to punjabi background ?


 
Definitely!! They are difficult and their script isn't the world's easiet thing either 

I am not Punjabi.


----------



## Jango

i really hope that india win tomorrow....because i dont really think that pakistan will win it for the second time against australia but i can see pakistan winning against india....


----------



## mr42O

lol seems to some Indians cant belive Pakistan are in semifinale. I remeber how some of Indians members were telling Pakistan can never make to quarter finale......

Looking at Indian performance tell me one cricket expert who think India can win this world cup...

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------


----------



## W.11

MaheenRizvi said:


> Definitely!! They are difficult and their script isn't the world's easiet thing either
> 
> I am not Punjabi.


 
saraiki, kashmiri, pathan balochi, karachi


----------



## Jango

i know arbi!!


----------



## Hyde

alphamale said:


> they are all praising pakistani team esp bowlers. indians itne bhi bure nai. after all a good performance is good performance.


I know, but its nice to see them praising Pakistan on indian news channels 

The way the use words is very amusing. Lots of spice added in their news and I love it


----------



## Paan Singh

RaptorRX707 said:


> I sincerely hope Australia crush India tmw, they will shut up and leave us alone!
> 
> Unbelievable!


 
lets see,but even if we get defeated we wont leave u


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

alphamale said:


> that was not funny at all, every one is celebrating pak win here & u came from nowhere & started trolling.


 
no, i wasnt trolling. I was killing two birds with one stone...

celebrating, with a good prod or two 


Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine





PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
WELL DONE BOYS, WELL DONE....


some huge challenges up ahead, but through unity and sharp mind as has been displayed --- you can do it!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Breaking News.

My sources has informed me that ISI has issued a warning ''India be prepared... this time we are coming with Saeed Ajmal rather than Ajmal kasab...''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Let's see Ajmal Kasab screwed India. Ajmal Shahzad screwed India and Saeed Ajmal will screw India as well if India manages to make it to the semi finals.

More Pakistanis should start naming their kids Ajmal from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AstanoshKhan said:


> ISI has issued a warning ''India be prepared... this time we are coming with Saeed Ajmal rather than Ajmal kasab...''


 


a state actor this time.....armed with but a wooden bat!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaheenRizvi

KarachiPunk said:


> saraiki, kashmiri, pathan balochi, karachi


 
hehehehehehehe :p


----------



## mehru

Jana said:


> ARAY Shoke ko Pakistan jhanda pakra diya ha aisa lag raha ha


 
Aaj ka din he aisa hai. Tu phir Shoke ke hath mein jhanda kiyon na ho?


----------



## alphamale

Zaki said:


> I know, but its nice to see them praising Pakistan on indian news channels
> 
> The way the use words is very amusing. Lots of spice added in their news and I love it


 
i would suggest u to not watch cricket shows on hindi channels, they are bunch of fools out there talking nonsense, english channels are good. ha, if u want some entertainment(masala) with some humor then it is fine.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I am happy today , that Pakistan team won on Pakistan day ..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

holy crap....was looking out the window on Virginia Avenue. There were 4 Pakistani bikers wearing the green uniform doing wheelies and making a ruckus. Am only about 5-10 min. drive from White House. LoLz.


----------



## Hyde

alphamale said:


> i would suggest u to not watch cricket shows on hindi channels, they are bunch of fools out there talking nonsense, english channels are good. ha, if u want some entertainment(masala) with some humor then it is fine.


 
I don't watch indian channels but I try my best to never miss them whenever Pakistan wins the cricket match and advancing to the next round of any bigger event 

what is the name of that "NS Sidhu" show which is being very popular nowadays?


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistan coach Waqar Younis speaks at a press briefing after the first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies.


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the indians are busy crapping themselves, considering there are 5000 visas to hand out to us terrorist Pakistanis


 
Dont worry, We have got that covered with Shiv Sena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> I am happy today , that Pakistan team won on Pakistan day ..



they make us laugh, sometimes they make us cry

but nowdays, theyve made nation too proud.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

You Know few records Related to today's match ..

- Pakistan have reached the World Cup semi-final for the sixth time, which equals the record which is held by Australia. If Australia beat India, it'll be their seventh semi-final.

- Afridi's 4 for 30 is his fourth haul of four or more wickets in this tournament, which is by far the most in a single World Cup.


- Hafeez's spell of 2 for 16 in ten overs is the most economical by a bowler in this World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Talking about Ajmal Kasab is being insensitive. The man caused deaths of innocent people. Whether it was a conspiracy or not is a different matter, but the truth is that man is the cause of many deaths. So lets not let the victory makes us arrogant and inhumane please.


----------



## Mani2020

Congrats to everyone specially to *Jana* who was being pessimist for couple of days .indeed an amazing performance Thanks to ALLAH Almighty 

I hope we will win this WC InshALLAH,


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar wo ashok sahab ne ana tha nhi ayee abhi tak? main to thak gya un ke comments pardhny ke liye wait ker ker ke.


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> yaar wo ashok sahab ne ana tha nhi ayee abhi tak? main to thak gya un ke comments pardhny ke liye wait ker ker ke.


 
haha ashok jo k kal se WI k geet ga raha tha aur pta nahi kaun kaun se facts la raha tha to prove that WI is strong and they gonna beat Pakistan team , i hope someone is not having a bad a$$


----------



## W.11

alphamale said:


> congats to pak
> 
> west indies crushed


 
thats so nice man, nice picture, hahahahaha


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> yaar wo ashok sahab ne ana tha nhi ayee abhi tak? main to thak gya un ke comments pardhny ke liye wait ker ker ke.


 
aaye hain ab ashoke sahab wapis aaye hain 

wohi if's and but's wale comments aap ko pichle pages main mil jayen ge


----------



## Mani2020

don't know why but my gut feeling is that its gonna be Pakistan vs india semi-final


----------



## Spring Onion

mehru said:


> Aaj ka din he aisa hai. Tu phir Shoke ke hath mein jhanda kiyon na ho?


 
 uss ko tau danda kahin aur para ha shaid sir pe


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ustad ji so jao


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistan captain Shahid Afridi addresses the press after the first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Yar don't know why but i was feeling for Sammi (WI's captain) he was really looking helpless and was on the verge of crying .really had a tough time since a year or so


----------



## Spring Onion

KarachiPunk said:


> what does it mean??
> 
> ... oohh i got it, wrong attitude


 
he thinks i am his sister


----------



## Imran Khan

Mani2020 said:


> haha ashok jo k kal se WI k geet ga raha tha aur pta nahi kaun kaun se facts la raha tha to prove that WI is strong and they gonna beat Pakistan team , i hope someone is not having a bad a$$


 
leken wo kahaan hai un ki rating poochny thi is match ke baad kon bookies ki list main number-1 hai confirm kerana tha hahahahahha


----------



## Mani2020

Thx for your support *Bangladesh*

we have taken your revenge from WI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Pakistan all-rounder Mohammad Hafiz holds the Man of the Match trophy for the first World Cup quarter-final match against West Indies.


----------



## ashok321

Mani2020 said:


> don't know why but my gut feeling is that its gonna be Pakistan vs india semi-final


 
You are right with discerning power!
May Allah bless you bablu..


----------



## Spring Onion

ashok321 said:


> Tusi v ghat nahi ....


 
kyun tusi mainu apni paain smajhya hoya jay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> leken wo kahaan hai un ki rating poochny thi is match ke baad kon bookies ki list main number-1 hai confirm kerana tha hahahahahha


 
lol neechay thread information ma dekho ,viewing members ma uska name ha lol


----------



## chisty_chowdhury



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

*so basically Pakistan is the only team to qualify for Semi Finals of all ICC Events since 2007

     

ICC T-20 Runners up in 2007, ICC T-20 Champions in 2009, played a semi final in ICC Champions Trophy & ICC T-20 in 2009 & 2010 respectively and now playing a semi final for ICC World Cup 2011*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Jana said:


> kyun tusi mainu apni paain smajhya hoya jay


 
oye yeh kya chal raha ha? kyoun lar rahay ho ap log


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> he thinks i am his sister


 
Ye tau be-imani hai.....Mujse tau puch liya hota, itini zabardast statement dene se pehle...

Lahore via kuwait


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

ashok321 said:


> You are right with discerning power!
> May Allah bless you bablu..


 
oyee bhai sahab kidaan fer?

tusi ithy ho ? te assi dunya chan mari ayee .lollllllllllllll

sunao ajj ka bhao? or kesi hai tiyari app ki unbeatable ke sath larai ki?.

wesy better you sppport AUS because you spport WI they lose hahahahahahaahha


----------



## ashok321

Jana said:


> kyun tusi mainu apni paain smajhya hoya jay


 
Na ji tuhi tau sadi number one dushman....Allah bachaye mainu


----------



## Spring Onion

Santro said:


> We all live for that..
> THATS IS WAR!!
> 
> Expect all channels to be sold out on advertisements..
> and..
> *If Pakistan make it to the final with India.. I think they will have to shift the venur to Colombo*.



NO they wont. they cant face clapping for opposite team from neutral crowd. they will be banking on their noisy irritating crowd. just watch tomorrow


----------



## AstanoshKhan

A question from Pervaiz Musharaf on ARY NEWS.........!

Q: Who will win Second Quarter Final between Australia and INDIA?

Ans: Meri Dua hai k Hindustan jeet jaye Australia se, or Pakistan Hindustan ko Shikast day kar Final ma ajaye.


----------



## ashok321

India v Australia, World Cup: MS Dhoni expects high-skill battle


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan wins and weird things crop up..

*Hollywood legend Elizabeth Taylor passes away * 

Ohh my favorite lady...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

secretservice said:


> Peshawar already celebrated yesterday ....


 
Hahahaha... in that case the Eid Prayer will be offered in Indian Eidgah, all the Mullahs are requested to be there on time.


----------



## ashok321

Ricky Ponting rejects retirement talk


Ohhh poor Ponting...thinking of tomorrow..

Mujhe tau dar hai kahi ye kal suicide na karle ye gora chora...


----------



## ashok321

Book Review: Sachin, 501 Things You Don


----------



## MaheenRizvi

ashok321 said:


> For his sake, I hope the Aussies beat the Indians


----------



## Hyde

well best of Luck to India for the semi final

and hope we have a close match against India and Pakistan wins by a narrow margin.

Aameen


----------



## Imran Khan

kal AUS ka shubh din hai or bagwaan ki kirpa se AUS ki nayya paar ho gee phir chahy pakistan har jay ghum nhi hahahhahahahahah


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan has so far played two matches against India at Mohali and Pakistan won both matches. Pakistan has also played 4 matches against other teams but they lost all other games

http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...ion=6;template=results;type=team;view=results


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bhailog India ko support karo,there is nothing more interesting than an India Pakistan match and that too a semi final!!

Imagine the condition of PDF if we get a Ind vs Pak semi final.
We ll have a blast of a time here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Pakistan will play another match and will win InshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad




----------



## Ahmad

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Bhailog India ko support karo,there is nothing more interesting than an India Pakistan match and that too a semi final!!
> 
> Imagine the condition of PDF if we get a Ind vs Pak semi final.
> We ll have a blast of a time here


 god knows how many people will get banned. lol


----------



## JonAsad

MaheenRizvi said:


> Pakistan will play another match and will win InshaAllah


 
Hi Maheen- Welcome to the Forum-

Pakistan will indeed win the world cup- Insha Allah-


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Glorious Resolve said:


> Hi Maheen- Welcome to the Forum-
> 
> Pakistan will indeed win the world cup- Insha Allah-


 
Aww thank you Glorious, InshaAllah Pakistan will indeed win the World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

I have been posting soo much and it says I have zero posts


----------



## ZaYYaF

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Bhailog India ko support karo,there is nothing more interesting than an India Pakistan match and that too a semi final!!
> 
> Imagine the condition of PDF if we get a Ind vs Pak semi final.
> We ll have a blast of a time here


 
If this semifinal is setup, I wonder how many will be online. I mean, I would enjoy every moment of that game on big screen than being online!


----------



## ZaYYaF

MaheenRizvi said:


> I have been posting soo much and it says I have zero posts


 
Hi, Welcome to the Forum! The posts in "Members Club" section are not counted.


----------



## Areesh

ZaYYaF said:


> If this semifinal is setup, I wonder how many will be online. I mean, I would enjoy every moment of that game on big screen than being online!


 
Exactly. Same here. In fact I was watching today's match on a big screen than posting on PDF.


----------



## Imran Khan

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Bhailog India ko support karo,there is nothing more interesting than an India Pakistan match and that too a semi final!!
> 
> Imagine the condition of PDF if we get a Ind vs Pak semi final.
> We ll have a blast of a time here


 
no we wanna fece AUS lose or win no pian lol


----------



## SpArK

Congrats fellaws... You guys have murdered the windies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

SpArK said:


> Congrats fellaws... You guys have murdered the windies..


 
Raped will be more appropriate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

ZaYYaF said:


> Hi, Welcome to the Forum! The posts in "Members Club" section are not counted.


 
Hi, and thanks, which is the non- members club section- ahh I need to roam around, thanks for letting me know


----------



## S.U.R.B.

SpArK said:


> Congrats fellaws... You guys have murdered the windies..



We have turned the Gayle storm back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

S.U.R.B. said:


> We have turned the Gayle storm back home.


 
SURB bhai- tell me how your signature goes to third line- system wont let me -


----------



## JonAsad

ashok321 said:


> Kitney khush ho rahay hain ye Pakistan ke log - ek choti si team ko hara kar......
> 
> Ye tau koi bi kar sakta hai.....isme kya baat?


 
Kun west indies ko hara k tum nay matam kia tha?- Sog manaya tha?- Raat ko neend nai ae thi kya?-


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Glorious Resolve said:


> SURB bhai- tell me how your signature goes to third line- system wont let me -


 
To be true ,i was fortunate enough that it happened.I myself couldn't believe it,just wanted to add the last line.And luckily i got it there.Try mine or i guess probably you need to put some space instead of the words allotted in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

S.U.R.B. said:


> To be true ,i was fortunate enough that it happened.I myself couldn't believe it,just wanted to add the last line.And luckily i got it there.Try mine or i guess probably you need to put some space instead of the words alloted here.


 
Wallah you are lucky- i had some brilliant ideas of signatures- but i couldn't move to the third line-


----------



## warrior_pk

Congrats to everyone on this glorious win and the achievement in general on reaching the semis.this is special bcuz every time we go out there to play for last 8 to 10 months we are not playing just against that one team but its mostly us against the whole world who love to write us off at every given opportunity.the more u will try to nip us in the bud the more we will come on top and INSHALLAH TALLAH we will keep doing this.Just keep playing with passion and pride boys and u gt our support unconditionally. Pakistan Zindabad.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Glorious Resolve said:


> Wallah you are lucky- i had some brilliant ideas of signatures- but i couldn't move to the third line-


 
Also once i asked WebMaster about the "signature picture/image".The option is there for senior members but it's not working.He replied me that he will sort that out in the update.......but it's still not working.
Anyways jeet Mubarak ho! akhirr ap ne Pakistan ko support karna shuro kar dia.....(avatar shows it), kul India ko support karna na bholna.


----------



## gowthamraj

Congratulations to our neighbours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Fans in Islamabad wave flags in the street after Pakistan went through to the World Cup semi-finals, Islamabad, March 23, 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

S.U.R.B. said:


> It's a bad joke dear.Please avoid these.


 
 yea it is..


----------



## JonAsad

S.U.R.B. said:


> Also once i asked WebMaster about the "signature picture/image".The option is there for senior members but it not working.He replied me that he will sort that out in the update.......but it's still not working.
> Anyways jeet Mubarak ho! akhirr ap ne Pakistan ko support karna shuro kar dia.....(avatar shows it), kul India ko support karna na bholna.


 
Maybe i'll have to ask Webby about it- Man the curse was broken after the Pakistan vs New Zealand match - Now i support who i want to win -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Glorious Resolve said:


> Fans in Islamabad wave flags in the street after Pakistan went through to the World Cup semi-finals, Islamabad, March 23, 2011


 
The first image isn't from Islamabad ,i can't recognize the place ,plus some other features showing that it's Rawalpindi..... but second one is.


----------



## Tiger Awan

S.U.R.B. said:


> The first image isn't from Islamabad ,i can't recognize the place ,plus some other features showing that it's Rawalpindi..... but second one is.


 
Agree. Its from pindi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

S.U.R.B. said:


> The first image isn't from Islamabad ,i can't recognize the place ,plus some other features showing that it's Rawalpindi..... but second one is.


 
Lol- the caption was for the second pix


----------



## MaheenRizvi

How is West Indies a small team? We beat the Aussies to so haa....


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Glorious Resolve said:


> Kun west indies ko hara k tum nay matam kia tha?- Sog manaya tha?- Raat ko neend nai ae thi kya?-


 
to Australia ko tere baap ne haraya tha?


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Jinko humari khushi na-gawaar guzar rahi hai, woh meherbani se apni tashreef ka tokra uthaa ker kirkir se chalaang maar lain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaheenRizvi

respect4respect01 said:


> to Australia ko tere baap ne haraya tha?


 
Gussa na karain, walidain sabhi ke ek jaisey hotey hain


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Jinko humari khushi na-gawaar guzar rahi hai, woh meherbani se apni tashreef ka tokra uthaa ker kirkir se chalaang maar lain.


 
agreed ji,bilkul sahi kya tusi


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

MaheenRizvi said:


> Talking about Ajmal Kasab is being insensitive. The man caused deaths of innocent people. Whether it was a conspiracy or not is a different matter, but the truth is that man is the cause of many deaths. So lets not let the victory makes us arrogant and inhumane please.


 
yes brother, you're right.....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Glorious Resolve said:


>


 
oh that was me on my drive to work....no joke


(people were looking at me )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> agreed ji,bilkul sahi kya tusi


 
hehehehehe.... I guess you are a Punjabi, are you a sikh? I find Sikh men very sweet especially the older generation, they are so kind.


----------



## Mabs

Peeps, it ain't necessary to belittle others while celebrating. Lets learn to rejoice when we* rise* and not when others fall.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yes brother, you're right.....


 
Aap kitney larkon ko jaantey hain jinka naam Maheen hai? hehe main bhai nahi behan hon


----------



## Vinod2070

Karthic Sri said:


> Dont worry, We have got that covered with Shiv Sena


 
If they are in Mumbai, they will be very silent indeed.

I watched that India Pakistan world cup match in 1996 in the Chinnswami stadium in Bangalore. It was electric atmosphere and we had lots of fun, especially when Prasad showed up that arrogance of Aamir Sohail the next ball.

There was not a single Pakistani flag or supporter visible. Later we came to know there were some Pakistanis among the crowd but they were really silent. I mean really silent.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

MaheenRizvi said:


> Aap kitney larkon ko jaantey hain jinka naam Maheen hai? hehe main bhai nahi behan hon


 
sorry behan!!! didnt even look at the screen-name before posting........maaf karo ji


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> sorry behan!!! didnt even look at the screen-name before posting........maaf karo ji


 
awww behan keh dia to muaafi kis baat ki  no worries 

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




Vinod2070 said:


> If they are in Mumbai, they will be very silent indeed.
> 
> I watched that India Pakistan world cup match in 1996 in the Chinnswami stadium in Bangalore. It was electric atmosphere and we had lots of fun, especially when Prasad showed up that arrogance of Aamir Sohail the next ball.
> 
> There was not a single Pakistani flag or supporter visible. Later we came to know there were some Pakistanis among the crowd but they were really silent. I mean really silent.



We are better, we let Indians cheer in Pakistan, we don't feel threatened

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZaYYaF

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> oh that was me on my drive to work....no joke
> 
> 
> (people were looking at me )


 
I didn't know you were Persian.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

everyone loves a sardar singh....common how cant you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> hehehehehe.... I guess you are a Punjabi, are you a sikh? I find Sikh men very sweet especially the older generation, they are so kind.


 
yups,bari jabardast knowledge hai tawadi,chalo naam bhi das do...
bas age thodi ji kat hai,aajkal galiyan wich motorcycle chalandey haan
i live in chandigarh.


----------



## Elmo

Vinod2070 said:


> If they are in Mumbai, they will be very silent indeed.
> 
> I watched that India Pakistan world cup match in 1996 in the Chinnswami stadium in Bangalore. It was electric atmosphere and we had lots of fun, especially when Prasad showed up that arrogance of Aamir Sohail the next ball.
> 
> There was not a single Pakistani flag or supporter visible. Later we came to know there were some Pakistanis among the crowd but they were really silent. I mean really silent.


 
Awww... how ironic that you have to come and rub that in on a thread celebrating Pakistan's win.

Never thought you were that kind Vinod


----------



## Vinod2070

MaheenRizvi said:


> We are better, we let Indians cheer in Pakistan, we don't feel threatened


 
No one stopped them even there. They just didn't try it.

BTW, it depends on the political atmosphere. After 2002, things improved and Pakistanis had fun in Mohali. They were dancing in the stadium and also in the sector-17 market of Chandigarh. The crowds were cheering them.

After 26/11 and seeing the obvious support for those terrorists here, I have my doubts that people will welcome them with open arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Elmo said:


> Awww... how ironic that you have to come and rub that in on a thread celebrating Pakistan's win.
> 
> Never thought you were that kind Vinod


 
seriously saying,
whenever u post,i think it is surely--

*thread closed for moderation*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> yups,bari jabardast knowledge hai tawadi,chalo naam bhi das do...
> bas age thodi ji kat hai,aajkal galiyan wich motorcycle chalandey haan
> i live in chandigarh.


 
Not jabardast but zabardast hehehe... naam hmmm Surrender Singh or Chalandar Singh :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> No one stopped them even there. They just didn't try it.
> 
> BTW, it depends on the political atmosphere. After 2002, things improved and Pakistanis had fun in Mohali. They were dancing in the stadium and also in the sector-17 market of Chandigarh. The crowds were cheering them.
> 
> After 26/11 and seeing the obvious support for those terrorists here, I have my doubts that people will welcome them with open arms.


 
Hi,

Support or no support, we'll do the Job right!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Not jabardast but zabardast hehehe... naam hmmm Surrender Singh or Chalandar Singh :p


 
its jabardast in hindi.....
although naam hai..

Roflzz singh


----------



## Cynic Waheed

I remember Afridi did say he'll take us to semi's ... Us ke baad kuch nahi


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Great win by pakistan..Congrat to all pakistani fellows there.. keep supporting our team and inshallah they will bring more wins for us and best of luck to indian team..beat these aussies so we could fight with each other on battle ground of mohali..phataey chak dey 




MaheenRizvi said:


> Not jabardast but zabardast hehehe... naam hmmm Surrender Singh or Chalandar Singh :p


 
lol indian call it jabardasti just like they call phool as fool ..in arabic its jabar i mean just like word rape which is zina bil jabar..mean jabardasti


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> its jabardast in hindi.....
> although naam hai..
> 
> Roflzz singh


 
No it's not. The word is Zabardast and because Hindi does not contain the z sound hence hindi speakers use J, like Khoobsurat ko Koobsurat aur Khushi ko Kushi kehtey hain.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> Awww... how ironic that you have to come and rub that in on a thread celebrating Pakistan's win.
> 
> Never thought you were that kind Vinod


 
I wanted Pakistan to win and i think they did pretty well.

I said so very early.




Vinod2070 said:


> Anything can happen. We need to wait and see.
> 
> I will prefer Pakistan to win this one. Last time the same thing happened in 1987.
> 
> Pakistan lost the Semis and the next day India lost as well. I don't want the same thing to repeat in this world cup.
> 
> I will prefer India to lift it. The second choice will be one of the subcontinental teams.


 
Seeing reference to Kasab shows how sick and pathetic losers some people here are.

i don't want to use better words for now. I have the choicest ones for some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> No it's not. The word is Zabardast and because Hindi does not contain the z sound hence hindi speakers use J, like Khoobsurat ko Koobsurat aur Khushi ko Kushi kehtey hain.



ok teacher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MaheenRizvi said:


> No it's not. The word is Zabardast and because Hindi does not contain the z sound hence hindi speakers use J, like Khoobsurat ko Koobsurat aur Khushi ko Kushi kehtey hain.


 
app urdu ki teacher tu nhi hoo lol un ko urdut mat sikhayea kyoon k woo hindi be bhool jahein ghey


----------



## Elmo

Prism said:


> seriously saying,
> whenever u post,i think it is surely--
> 
> *thread closed for moderation*


 
 

I can also give infractions, watch out Prism... in fact I think I have given you some. 
(Waisay your posts have improved a lot.  )


----------



## MaheenRizvi

heheh I am not a teacher but I have to correct when someone tries to sabotage our beautiful language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

Vinod2070 said:


> I wanted Pakistan to win and i think they did pretty well.
> 
> I said so very early.
> 
> Seeing reference to Kasab shows how sick and pathetic losers some people here are.
> 
> i don't want to use better words for now. I have the choicest ones for some.


 
I just love how you make over 50 posts everyday just stating how "sick, pathetic and loserly" people can get here 

Just yesterday I was observing this thread and you made at least 10 posts abt how to ignore someone and why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Elmo said:


> (Waisay your posts have improved a lot.  )


 
so do me favor.........

full trolling tomorrow,coz india gonna win this match

so no infractions for tomorrow


----------



## Nirvana

Pakistan did Very well Indeed . Good Job. Afridi Bowled well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> heheh I am not a teacher but I have to correct when someone tries to sabotage our beautiful language


 
bara jabardast kha aapney,gr8888


----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> I just love how you make over 50 posts everyday just stating how "sick, pathetic and loserly" people can get here
> 
> Just yesterday I was observing this thread and you made at least 10 posts abt how to ignore someone and why.


 
On this thread! I don't think I have made more than 10 odd posts in total.

But I take your point.


----------



## Jango

while you people try to get along....i would just like to say that afridi said that he will take the team to the semi finals.....i think he should have said today that he will take the team to the final.....!!!....magr agr khuda na khasta khuda na khasta pakistan agla match result nahin deta(putting it in a nice way) phir to us ki bari be izzati hoti!!


----------



## Rafael

I'm loving it, some new *members* on the forum and people have suddenly become sober...Oh boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> After 26/11 and seeing the obvious support for those terrorists here, I have my doubts that people will welcome them with open arms.


 
who needs to come to open or even closed arms of those Indians who committed state terrorism in Pakistan 

Hope they will use their hands for clapping for good performance of aussies tomorrow though its unlikely to hope for some sportsmanship from your crowd but again umeed pe dunya qaim ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

LMAO @ ''jabardast''

my lecture to you indians about mending your ways and not talking like that has fallen on dumb and deaf ears......this is a bastardization of language. Dont cause problems here.


no ''jabardast'' or ''jiyada'' or any of that nonsense accepted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Ufffff 'at' Jabardast ..


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> who needs to come to open or even closed arms of those Indians who committed state terrorism in Pakistan
> 
> Hope they will use their hands for clapping for good performance of aussies tomorrow though its unlikely to hope for some sportsmanship from your crowd but again umeed pe dunya qaim ha


 
Oye khocha, don't worry.

We will applaud all good performances. We did that for Pakistan today and we will do it for both teams tomorrow.


----------



## Elmo

raheel1 said:


> I'm loving it, some new *members* on the forum and people have suddenly become sober...Oh boy



Remember the good old days and all the lovey-dovey-ness here. You, Du, Blossom/F-16, Neo... lol... 



Vinod2070 said:


> On this thread! I don't think I have made more than 10 odd posts in total.
> 
> But I take your point.



Was just stating a fact. Yesterday in 24 hours you made over 100 posts! I don't even do 100 posts in a month!

So what else is up? You are obviously enjoying being on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

nuclearpak said:


> while you people try to get along....i would just like to say that afridi said that he will take the team to the semi finals.....i think he should have said today that he will take the team to the final.....!!!....magr agr khuda na khasta khuda na khasta pakistan agla match result nahin deta(putting it in a nice way) phir to us ki bari be izzati hoti!!


 
I was desperately waiting for Afridi to say such thing but he simply refused to promise a final. Like a good politician


----------



## Karachiite

Is Jabardast kushi mein mainey fool baatein hain. Pakistan jaroor Autralia ko fir se harai ga semi finals mein.


----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> Was just stating a fact. *Yesterday in 24 hours you made over 100 posts*! I don't even do 100 posts in a month!
> 
> So what else is up? You are obviously enjoying being on the forum.


 
Wow. Even I didn't know that.

Perhaps some debate with some Chinese members. I have some time at hand now and wasting it here. 

Yes, it is really good. Will be back to work soon and little time again.

Hope you are doing good. We missed you at the other place.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Oye khocha, don't worry.
> 
> We will applaud all good performances. We did that for Pakistan today and we will do it for both teams tomorrow.


 
 nahhh i see moments of pin drop silence on every boundary by Australians and same for wickets tomorrow.

and ehhhhh i dint see Indians in BD stadium cheering for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> who needs to come to open or even closed arms of those Indians who committed state terrorism in Pakistan
> 
> Hope they will use their hands for clapping for good performance of aussies tomorrow though its unlikely to hope for some sportsmanship from your crowd but again umeed pe dunya qaim ha


 
va ji va,indian terrorism di kami reh gayi c is thread wich


----------



## Skies

Congratulation!

I was so busy today, so I missed the game. But when I saw Wast Indies was 71 for 8, then I felt our Pakistani brother are taking revenge on WI on behalf of Bangladesh, lol. One of my friend went to see the match, and he told me that the whole stadium was supporting Pakistan. 

Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> LMAO @ ''jabardast''
> 
> my lecture to you indians about mending your ways and not talking like that has fallen on dumb and deaf ears......this is a bastardization of language. Dont cause problems here.
> 
> 
> *no ''jabardast'' or ''jiyada'' or any of that nonsense accepted here*.


 
Ok Julfiqar i heard you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

aap log jyada khus keon ho rahay ho? bhagwan na karay kahein najar lag gai to?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MaheenRizvi said:


> heheh I am not a teacher but I have to correct when someone tries to sabotage our beautiful language


 
as i said all languages come from each others....like urdu has most persian and arabic words 
so let them say jabardast ..jabardasti is right considering word jabar also mean somthing you do by force


----------



## Rafael

Elmo said:


> Remember the good old days and all the lovey-dovey-ness here. You, Du, Blossom/F-16, Neo... lol... .



Ha, the best time on PDF...you forgot to mention some other names btw...imran khan, dark star, pk thunder and enigma/xeric too (he wasn't so serious back then).


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> va ji va,indian terrorism di kami reh gayi c is thread wich


 
 oh avain jara punga lena see vindo day naal


----------



## ZaYYaF

Tiger Awan said:


> I was desperately waiting for Afridi to say such thing but he simply refused to promise a final. Like a good politician


 
Bro, however I try, I just can't picture him standing on the stage waving with right hand towards the crowd while holding his party's manifesto in his left. I just can't!


----------



## Spring Onion

friendly_troll96 said:


> aap log jyada khus keon ho rahay ho? bhagwan na karay kahein najar lag gai to?


 
lay hun friendly 

Troll oo vee 69 vich tenu kee najar lagni tay kaday laee


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Skies said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> I was so busy today, so I missed the game. But when I saw Wast Indies was 71 for 8, then I felt our Pakistani brother are taking revenge on WI on behalf of Bangladesh, lol. One of my friend went to see the match, and he told me that the whole stadium was supporting Pakistan.
> 
> Great!


 Oh thank you dear

I hope indian will also support us if australia beat them in tomorrow match
am i right dostoo? cheers


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> nahhh i see moments of pin drop silence on every boundary by Australians and same for wickets tomorrow.
> 
> and ehhhhh i dint see Indians in BD stadium cheering for us


 
Well, let's see what happens tomorrow.

They will applaud every Indian boundary and every Australian wicket for sure. That thunderous applaud will be enough to cover for any pin drop silence at other places.


----------



## Elmo

Prism said:


> so do me favor.........
> 
> full trolling tomorrow,coz india gonna win this match
> 
> so no infractions for tomorrow



Ummm.... let me think... one big, fat NO!!!!

An infraction whenever the need arises. 




Vinod2070 said:


> Wow. Even I didn't know that.
> 
> Perhaps some debate with some Chinese members. I have some time at hand now and wasting it here.
> 
> Yes, it is really good. Will be back to work soon and little time again.
> 
> Hope you are doing good. We missed you at the other place.


 
Which particular other place? 

No girl in life Vinod? Done with your studies or not?

Btw, admit it, def.pk is cool... at least it give you an adversary to debate with. I have seen the debates at your board, sometimes nice. Nice to have you around though.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

LOOOL at everyone using hindi.

Prism I just realised you have Bhagat Singh's picture as your avatar- fantastic I'm a great admirer of Bhagat Singh and Marxist Influences on revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

SpArK said:


> The weather prediction for Mirpur is that there will be a *Gayle* storm and a Hazardous *Pollard* afterwards which can cause serious weather fluctuations and can contribute to a very warm upcoming summer in western South Asia.


 Hehehe remember me son? LMAO Buwahahahaha chal ab farigh ho LMAO bara bol raha tha Alhamdulillah we won and we have declared today that we are coming for the trophy get ready Mumbai !! We literally F***ed West indies today


----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> Which particular other place?



OK. 



> No girl in life Vinod? Done with your studies or not?



Not a public thing but the answer is yes and no.



> Btw, admit it, def.pk is cool... at least it give you an adversary to debate with. I have seen the debates at your board, sometimes nice. Nice to have you around though.


 
It is good. Nt many Pakistanis join our place for some reason. 

Or at least they don't stay back.


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistan winning the match on 23rd March is a symbolic sign for better days to come. Pakistani's must keep working hard and striving to lift the spirit of nationalism in any manner they are able to. There are many areas of difficulty to address but we shall achieve success in the right direction, inshallah and must never give up our will to do so. Pakistan First ! PM 
*- Pervez Musharraf*


----------



## Cynic Waheed

Cmon India win tomo plz. Dont let us down and deprive us of the classic indo-pak semi. 
Congrats to all brethren for Pakistan day and this glorious win. Its time our boys brought the cup home!


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> It is good. Nt many Pakistanis join our place for some reason.
> 
> Or at least they don't stay back.



the reason is none other than bharat rakshaw language you guys use there 

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




Vinod2070 said:


> It is good. Nt many Pakistanis join our place for some reason.
> 
> Or at least they don't stay back.



the reason is none other than bharat rakshaw language you guys use there


----------



## Skies

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Oh thank you dear
> 
> I hope indian will also support us if australia beat them in tomorrow match
> am i right *dostoo*? cheers


 
Wow, You know Bangla! 

No, you might have seen that many Bangladeshi were with PK flag and some people drew PK flag in their belly, cheek and chest. They are genuine PK supporter here. BD is the second home ground for PK, many people say so here.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

can we ban the letter ''J'' permanently in this forum


Jana sorry, the name's gotta change. It's for a good cause. My day was perfect until i see nice language being killed and bastardized. 

actually, im being quite serious....






p.s. regarding Rakshaw, i once joined using my work email when I was living overseas in Turkey. Suffice to say, i didnt last longer than 24 hours. All I did was post defence news and some neutral commentary, and i was branded a ''pro Porkistani'' and they banned me like that


there's a chick in that forum...i think her name is ''Ramana''......she's the indian version of our nationalist Jana. Quite the feisty one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Karachiite said:


> Pakistan winning the match on 23rd March is a symbolic sign for better days to come. Pakistani's must keep working hard and striving to lift the spirit of nationalism in any manner they are able to. There are many areas of difficulty to address but we shall achieve success in the right direction, inshallah and must never give up our will to do so. Pakistan First ! PM
> *- Pervez Musharraf*


 
oh good did he say that ?

he is surely a patriotic person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

If India looses (which they will not... lol) and Pakistan still in the competition, I'm gonna cheer for Pakistan!! Their bowling has been awesome throughout the tournament!!

Congratulation on today's white wash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Skies said:


> Wow, You know Bangla!
> 
> Cheers.


I did not know dostoo is bangla word lol dostoo mean freinds and friend in bengali is bondhu
Ami tomake miss kori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> the reason is none other than bharat rakshaw language you guys use there


 
Now what did that innocent beautiful forum do!


----------



## Elmo

raheel1 said:


> Ha, the best time on PDF...you forgot to mention some other names btw...imran khan, dark star, pk thunder and enigma/xeric too (he wasn't so serious back then).



I know, xeric has become too serious. He was better being enigma947. 

Pk thunder I don't remember. I also don't know when IK was sober the last time. He just drifts in and out.

But yeah I used to post good then, the debates... hai...now I am usually moderating, really eats up time.



Vinod2070 said:


> OK.
> Not a public thing but the answer is yes and no.
> 
> It is good. Nt many Pakistanis join our place for some reason.
> 
> Or at least they don't stay back.


 
So no girl = countless hours on fora?

Hmmm... may be we can fix that 

I think that's because it's not as balanced as here. 50-50 Indians and Pakistanis. All sorts here (can't believe I am back-patting but whatever ).

The debates there are also very India-centric, or at least I felt that. Nothing much on the region where one could give input.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

guys I am extremely homesick. any videos of post-game celebrations in Pak cities would be appreciated...pics, vids etc. plz post em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> the reason is none other than bharat rakshaw language you guys use there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> the reason is none other than bharat* rakshaw * language you guys use there


 

u mean rakshaw


----------



## Vinod2070

Elmo said:


> So no girl = countless hours on fora?
> 
> Hmmm... may be we can fix that



I said "yes" to the first one. The question was negative but the answer was positive (as in affirmative).

The second one was reverse.

So thanks for you offer but I am a one girl person.



> I think that's because it's not as balanced as here. 50-50 Indians and Pakistanis. All sorts here (can't believe I am back-patting but whatever ).
> 
> The debates there are also very India-centric, or at least I felt that. Nothing much on the region where one could give input.


 
True to a large extent. You have more diversity here.


----------



## Rafael

Elmo said:


> I know, xeric has become too serious. He was better being enigma947. .



I think he got married


----------



## Paan Singh

good morning,
india gonna win today.......


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> oh good did he say that ?
> 
> he is surely a patriotic person


 
Frankly, if I had not seen the sick jokes about Kasab, I would have supported Pakistan for this cup.

They need it and they deserve it.

Some idiots spoilt it all.


----------



## Elmo

raheel1 said:


> I think he got married



He was married then too. may be he quit smoking that funny brand of cigarette that he used to  



Vinod2070 said:


> Some idiots spoilt it all.


 
Lol @ idiots... see you did it again!



As for "diversity", I see you are suffering some if it right now. Wait... I think I should hide before it comes my way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adilamin

yeah! PAKISTAN won by 10 wickets ...


----------



## Rafael

Elmo said:


> He was married then too. may be he quit smoking that funny brand of cigarette that he used to
> 
> 
> 
> _Chotta Embassy _
Click to expand...


----------



## ZaYYaF

Courtesy: DAWN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Frankly, if I had not seen the sick jokes about Kasab, I would have supported Pakistan for this cup.
> 
> They need it and they deserve it.
> 
> Some idiots spoilt it all.


 
 where he came into discussion here? or did i miss something ?


----------



## ZaYYaF

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> guys I am extremely homesick. any videos of post-game celebrations in Pak cities would be appreciated...pics, vids etc. plz post em


 
Guzara kar lo meray bhai, with the pics above!!


----------



## Aslan

The match today was epic, but I couldn't help but notice one thing. 
About 40-41 years ago hosting Pakistani flag in almost all parts of east Pakistan was a death sentence. Even some embassies were attacked for hosting Pakistani flag, either on todays date or 14th Aug dont remember. But today the children of our uncles who had split path with us were proudly supporting their cousins/ brothers and waving the same Pakistani flag. It just goes onto show that we might have decided to live alone, but in our hearts we are all still one. Thank you brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> where he came into discussion here? or did i miss something ?


 
Check the last 4-5 pages.


----------



## Paan Singh

phir india kon aa rha hai

or


,*chandigarh* kon aa rha hai

or 
*maharashtra* kon ja rha hai

or 
*thackeray land* kon ja rha hai


----------



## Paan Singh

pakistanis shud enjoy this song


----------



## Aslan

I dont remember but I think it goes something like this;

Hum woh diyay nahi jo tufanoo say bugh jayen, in hawaon ko keh do kay upni auqat main rahain. 

Pakistan has played well, Alhamdullilah. We have done what no one though that we would do. And InshAllah we will put up the best possible fight.
May the best team win.






















Which obviously is Pakistan.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> phir india kon aa rha hai
> 
> or
> 
> 
> ,*chandigarh* kon aa rha hai
> 
> or
> *maharashtra* kon ja rha hai
> 
> or
> *thackeray land* kon ja rha hai


 
Kaa ho gaya babuwa, itna uchal koodh kyun rahey ho tankin humain bhi batao


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Kaa ho gaya babuwa, itna uchal koodh kyun rahey ho tankin humain bhi batao


 
pakistani ppl know maharashtra more than us..
so asking them who is visiting???
although they dont have problem in chandigarh


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aslan said:


> I dont remember but I think it goes something like this;
> 
> Hum woh diyay nahi jo tufanoo say bugh jayen, in hawaon ko keh do kay upni auqat main rahain.
> 
> Pakistan has played well, Alhamdullilah. We have done what no one though that we would do. And InshAllah we will put up the best possible fight.
> May the best team win.
> 
> Which obviously is Pakistan.


 

Hum woh pattay nahi jo shaakh se gir jatey hain Faraz.. kehdo toofano se zara aukaat main rahain- By Ahmed Faraz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

If Pakistan has to Play Australia in the next match then spin power should be kept but against India Pakistan should bring in another pacer like Shoaib as they play spin well.


----------



## Aslan

MaheenRizvi said:


> Hum woh pattay nahi jo shaakh se gir jatey hain Faraz.. kehdo toofano se zara aukaat main rahain- By Ahmed Faraz


 
Addab arz hai. But mine was better.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MaheenRizvi said:


> Hum woh pattay nahi jo shaakh se gir jatey hain Faraz.. kehdo toofano se zara aukaat main rahain- By Ahmed Faraz


 mein shair mein he jawab deta hoon

Iradey jin k pukhtha hoon nazar jin ki khuda par hoo
talatum khaiz moujhoon se woo gubrayea nhi kertey

forgive me if you cannot understand my roman urdu


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aslan said:


> Addab arz hai. But mine was better./QUOTE]
> 
> LOL you remind me of Meera (Pakistani actress) who dared to recite her poetry in front of Ahmed Faraz lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raja.Pakistani said:
> 
> 
> 
> mein shair mein he jawab deta hoon
> 
> Iradey jin k pukhtha hoon nazar jin ki khuda par hoo
> talatum khaiz moujhoon se woo gubrayea nhi kertey
> 
> forgive me if you cannot understand my roman urdu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, and I understood perfectly
Click to expand...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i'd b more worried bout their battign


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Hum woh pattay nahi jo shaakh se gir jatey hain Faraz.. kehdo toofano se zara aukaat main rahain- By Ahmed Faraz


 
kamaal hai,
ek match se full confidence!!!
jabardast atamvishwas!!!,
bas aaj hamarey liye prayer kar do


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Shoaib's fielding might have become a liability, given that he starts limping into bowling several overs, but other than that I would have him in the team over Wahab any day.

At this point Wahab Riaz looks like another Mohammed Sami to me - lots of potential, pace and fitness, but completely inconsistent. He'll bowl a few good spells here and there, but you simply can't count on him. I hope the team does not persist with him for as long as they did with Sami before realizing he simply is not consistent enough for international cricket.

I thought even Razaq bowled better than Riaz in the couple of overs he had.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Prism said:


> kamaal hai,
> ek match se full confidence!!!
> jabardast atamvishwas!!!,
> bas aaj hamarey liye prayer kar do


 
you will also have same confidence tonight...good luck ....!


----------



## T-Faz

Oh yaar, I missed the match and my commentary on this thread.

Wtf, .


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism said:


> kamaal hai,
> ek match se full confidence!!!
> jabardast atamvishwas!!!,
> bas aaj hamarey liye prayer kar do


 
Is main confidence ki kya baat hai janaab. As Vincent Lombardi said, if you can accept failing you can never win. We are just following that.

Prayer.. hmmm.. humari yehi dua hai ke Allah joh bhi karey aap ki behteri ke liye karey


----------



## Aslan

MaheenRizvi said:


> Aslan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addab arz hai. But mine was better./QUOTE]
> 
> LOL you remind me of Meera (Pakistani actress) who dared to recite her poetry in front of Ahmed Faraz lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, and I understood perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohtarma mana kay aap ko meri poetry achi nahi lagi, for the record I was trying to quote the SSG slogan. And yeh kya you compared me to who, now that is serious. I think I am offended. Now that feeling is there but I am also about to throw up. Hadh ho gaye.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Is main confidence ki kya baat hai janaab. As Vincent Lombardi said, if you can accept failing you can never win. We are just following that.
> 
> Prayer.. hmmm.. humari yehi dua hai ke Allah joh bhi karey aap ki behteri ke liye karey


 
ok thks...

so listen this awesome song..


----------



## Aslan

T-Faz said:


> Oh yaar, I missed the match and my commentary on this thread.
> 
> Wtf, .


 
You used a profanity, now I am going to report you. So that you can delete your post citing some reason, and then issue ur self an infraction. lol (lol so that you would get the joke)


----------



## T-Faz

Aslan said:


> You used a profanity, now I am going to report you. So that you can delete your post citing some reason, and then issue ur self an infraction. lol (lol so that you would get the joke)


 
WTF: What the *Fudge*.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Aslan said:


> MaheenRizvi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mohtarma mana kay aap ko meri poetry achi nahi lagi, for the record I was trying to quote the SSG slogan. And yeh kya you compared me to who, now that is serious. I think I am offended. Now that feeling is there but I am also about to throw up. Hadh ho gaye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL arey arey arey, mujhey to buhat achi lagi poetry, but you got to look at the Meera's poetry LOL.. Her first one is ....manzil manzil se poochti hai ke kahan hai manzil, har manzil per pohanch ker sochtey hain shayad yehi hai manzil.... second one is... Manzil per pohanch ker door ki manzil ka nazara suhana.. isi kash ma kash main hai zamana
Click to expand...


----------



## Aslan

T-Faz said:


> WTF: What the *Fudge*.


 
Oh siyasi paintray. Chalo Mod hai bhaiya, cant really argue with you now can I. By the you still owe me 7 thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

MaheenRizvi said:


> Aslan said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL arey arey arey, mujhey to buhat achi lagi poetry, but you got to look at the Meera's poetry LOL.. Her first one is ....manzil manzil se poochti hai ke kahan hai manzil, har manzil per pohanch ker sochtey hain shayad yehi hai manzil.... second one is... Manzil per pohanch ker door ki manzil ka nazara suhana.. isi kash ma kash main hai zamana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the thinking powers that she posses, I doubt that she could come up with that on her own.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Prism for you..


----------



## Aslan

Well people off to bed, have to go back to work again. Man. 

Take care all. 

Allah hafiz.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Shab Bakhair Aslan


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> Prism for you..


 
eh ki 1947 da song la dita,menu samaj vi ni aaya..






eh sun lo


----------



## T-Faz

Aslan said:


> Oh siyasi paintray. Chalo Mod hai bhaiya, cant really argue with you now can I. By the you still owe me 7 thanks.


 
1 down, 6 to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

hahahahahaahah... ok how about this one


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> hahahahahaahah... ok how about this one


 
rofllzzzzzzzzzz
pehle to vi bekaar.............

lo phir vadia wala song


----------



## MaheenRizvi

oh ho you have no taste for good music hmm ok here goes you will love this


----------



## Paan Singh

MaheenRizvi said:


> oh ho you have no taste for good music hmm ok here goes you will love this




it was good one.
so see kamran akmal.


----------



## JonAsad

Interesting Fact about Pakistan in World Cups-



> Pakistan have reached the World Cup semi-final for the sixth time, which equals the record which is held by Australia. If Australia beat India, it'll be their seventh semi-final.


 link

Another one about Aridi-



> Afridi's 4 for 30 is his fourth haul of four or more wickets in this tournament, which is by far the most in a single World Cup.


link


----------



## mymeaningislion

dear members....................i want to drive attention of all pakistanis toward an important thing that is betting on WC matches . you will be surprised that it is taking in streets by children and not small amounts but thousands.i am striving hard to make corrections where i get the chances but i requst all of you to help and make a better muslim society as we need it..betting is haram.so dont try to impose any foolishness. it is warning for mummy daddy kids..rest chill and take care MAY ALLAHA BLESS ALL PAKISTANIS AND PAKISTAN....AND HUMANITY


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Interesting Fact about Pakistan in World Cups-
> 
> link


 
bas karo yaar,
hoon india da din hai..
24 hai aaj


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> bas karo yaar,
> hoon india da din hai..
> 24 hai aaj


 
O Pa Ji- tusi v hun israel da jhanda la lawo- tuhada match australia naal hega ay israel naal nai- Aho


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> O Pa Ji- tusi v hun israel da jhanda la lawo- tuhada match australia naal hega ay israel naal nai- Aho


 
chalo koi ni israel ho ya oz,hai te gorey naal......

vasey main allah te believe karda haan naa ki black magic tey
kadey vi fail ho sakda hai

inshallah india jitega eh match,agla match baad vich dekhangey


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> chalo koi ni israel ho ya oz,hai te gorey naal......
> 
> vasey main allah te believe karda haan naa ki black magic tey
> kadey vi fail ho sakda hai
> 
> inshallah india jitega eh match,agla match baad vich dekhangey


 
o pa ji ay black magic ki honda ay? mein koi kuri nasani ay koi jera black magic da rola paaye bethay ho tusi jadon da ay world cup shru hoya ay-

India kal jitto hi jitto- tay semi final Pakistan ton haro hi haro -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> o pa ji ay black magic ki honda ay? mein koi kuri nasani ay koi jera black magic da rola paaye bethay ho tusi jadon da ay world cup shru hoya ay-
> 
> India kal jitto hi jitto- tay semi final Pakistan ton haro hi haro -



black magic oh hai jeda tusi baar baar jandey badaldey paye c



> India kal jitto hi jitto- tay semi final Pakistan ton haro hi haro



agar india kal jitya te wc bhi jitega......
chahey jedi marji team hovey.......
kal australia apna bed pack karke pajega ithon.......

te mohali wich main sambhal lavanga...
mumbai wich thackeray sambahl lega...

is karke cup te sadda hi hai..


----------



## MaheenRizvi




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

WAH WAH!!!!!!!!! Sister Maheen is on a roll today!!! Kya baat


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I dont know how to post links..you must have 5 posta in order to post links ..what is this..i think i have replied in topics more than twenty times

why my posts are still zero


----------



## FreekiN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> WAH WAH!!!!!!!!! Sister Maheen is on a roll today!!! Kya baat


 
Awww thanks bhai

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




Raja.Pakistani said:


> I dont know how to post links..you must have 5 posta in order to post links ..what is this..i think i have replied in topics more than twenty times
> 
> why my posts are still zero


 
Apparently, posting in member's forum is not counted so I went to other forums and posted hence I can post videos.


----------



## BATMAN

Too many drop catches by Younas.
Wahab Riaz need to take few tips from Wasim about line and mainly about length.
This team shall continue in next match.
Last but not least, Afridi needs to trim his beard.


----------



## Secret Service

T-Faz said:


> Oh yaar, I missed the match and my commentary on this thread.
> 
> Wtf, .


 
buhat achaa hua .....


----------



## Karachiite

T-Faz said:


> Oh yaar, I missed the match and my commentary on this thread.
> 
> Wtf, .


 
Lol how could you miss one of the best matches where Kamran Akmal's performance can actually be liked? 

And people in your area Clifton near do talwaar were going wild. Lol the place was jammed pack with thousands of people celebrating.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MaheenRizvi said:


> Awww thanks bhai
> Apparently, posting in member's forum is not counted so I went to other forums and posted hence I can post videos.




That is strange though as this members club is also a section of this forum so it should be counted and its also confusing to write that you have been thanked 19 times in 12 posts and then up there your no of posts are 5 lol


----------



## Hyde

BATMAN said:


> Too many drop catches by Younas.
> Wahab Riaz need to take few tips from Wasim about line and mainly about length.
> This team shall continue in next match.
> Last but not least, Afridi needs to trim his beard.


Can't say about trim as this is his personal choice but he surely needs to keep his hands under control. There is no need to raise hands after every single wicket he takes... he needs to start celebrating with natural expression like before


----------



## Super Falcon

it is not over yet we need to give 200 plus commitment and fielding in next game too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Raja.Pakistani said:


> That is strange though as this members club is also a section of this forum so it should be counted and its also confusing to write that you have been thanked 19 times in 12 posts and then up there your no of posts are 5 lol


 
 if these post were to be counted we'd all be in our 100s hehe


----------



## Al-zakir

Any link to watch the game?


----------



## monitor

supporter at mirpur dhaka in last night match

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MZUBAIR

Look people celebrating on roads....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Prism said:


> black magic oh hai jeda tusi baar baar jandey badaldey paye c
> 
> 
> 
> agar india kal jitya te wc bhi jitega......
> chahey jedi marji team hovey.......
> kal australia apna bed pack karke pajega ithon.......
> 
> te mohali wich main sambhal lavanga...
> mumbai wich thackeray sambahl lega...
> 
> is karke cup te sadda hi hai..


 
Tum log isse tarah jeeet saktay ho ... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Afridi proving best captain....after long time


----------



## MZUBAIR

Roads of Pakistan


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zaki said:


> Can't say about trim as this is his personal choice but he surely needs to keep his hands under control. There is no need to raise hands after every single wicket he takes... he needs to start celebrating with natural expression like before


 
What's wrong with his celebration style???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Areesh said:


> What's wrong with his celebration style???


 
Apparently Chappel guy has some Pakistani fan following as well- on other hand people love to see the chicken dance- high heel jumps- fists in some ones a55 type celebrations- but afridis arms in the air is a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

